# Have a Question? Post it here and i will answer it. On from 8am-5pm Mon-Fri Cen time.



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, so i cant grow anymore so i thought id help you guys grow...

So you have a question hu??????... Post it here, and me or someone else will answer it to the best of our knowledge promptly.. I am online 8-5 Mon- Fri so i should be here to answer. So any question what so ever just pop it. And i will help you to the best of my knowledge. Thanks for stopping by...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

ok i have a question for ya. how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood??? i'll need an answer asap. thanks. hahah jk lol.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

The answer to this age old question has perplexed people for eons.Part of the reason the question is so difficult to answer is that the amount of wood that woodchucks would chuck on a given day varies greatly with the seasons and with the metabolisms of any individual woodchuck. Modern internet technology has advanced to the point that we can reliably monitor the amount a woodchuck chucks in real time.  Please note that the numbers vary due to the dispositions of the woodchucks involved.

But to answer your question...
Average amount of wood a woodchuck would chuck in a given day is 682
 butt cords of wood. But weve had a Record high for woodchuck wood chucking of 5666 butt cords which was attained on 6-15-96.

I hope this answered your question smart a**... LOL JK


----------



## Larnek (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok I got a slightly more realistic question for ya, posted yesterday but it got lost in the masses and unanswered. I have plants on 16/8 right now (by mathematical accident, doh) from 7a-11p. For heat reasons I was seeing if you thought it was possible to somehow change lighting to a nighttime pattern, IE 7p-11a. Heat problems are driving me nuts and just thought night would be better. Citrals have been vegging for about 2 weeks from seed, a bagseed is about 6 weeks from seed. Both will be put into 12/12 about a week from now. Could I slowly change my time period daily, like 9a-1p, then 11a-3p until i hit the night period I want or will that unduly stress the plant and cause poss. hermies?


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry ive hijacked ya thread timmy

lol

hey larnek they are not in flower yet so no worries man just keep them on a days worth of 24/7 light until you decide to switch to night time vegging or flowering and this will not bother your plants.

pkj


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

If its only a week to 12/12 then grin and bite the bullet for a week, it will be worth it in the end, its only 7 more times 

Or if its that much of an issue to you, do the direct swap with no slow change giving the plants more light than dark


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jul 10, 2008)

Snap Joe lol


----------



## RAD (Jul 10, 2008)

> The answer to this age old question has perplexed people for eons.Part of the reason the question is so difficult to answer is that the amount of wood that woodchucks would chuck on a given day varies greatly with the seasons and with the metabolisms of any individual woodchuck. Modern internet technology has advanced to the point that we can reliably monitor the amount a woodchuck chucks in real time. Please note that the numbers vary due to the dispositions of the woodchucks involved.
> 
> But to answer your question...
> Average amount of wood a woodchuck would chuck in a given day is 682
> butt cords of wood. But weve had a Record high for woodchuck wood chucking of 5666 butt cords which was attained on 6-15-96.


Lol..That was a good answer to a smart *** question!!!



> Could I slowly change my time period daily, like 9a-1p, then 11a-3p until i hit the night period I want or will that unduly stress the plant and cause poss. hermies?


I think you could proberly do that but..is it worth the hasstle when your gonna put them on 12/12 in a week?? make sure if you change it there is more light than dark
Im sure Timmy will have a better answer


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I would let them come on at 7am like normal and after 7PM set your timer to 7pm-11am and your good. Just running the light a little longer than normal wont heart... And thanks guys for helping. Any of these suggestions are good. But if your having heat issues than i wouldn't run 24-0. If you didn't have those problems than i would say just leave them on 24-0 till next week thin straight to 12-12 so they get the picture and know its time to flower. And you could do as HIE says and bite the bullet but a few extra hours of light wont heart. Just don't let it get over 89deg...


----------



## fragglemills (Jul 10, 2008)

is it harmful to keep the plants under 24hr light sometimes?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

fragglemills said:
			
		

> is it harmful to keep the plants under 24hr light sometimes?


Only during the flowering stage. But while its in veg i would actually suggest leaving it at 24-0. Unless you have heat issues. If that's the case make sure it dose not go over 90. I like to have mine under 80.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

I have two aircooled hoods holding two 1000w lamps. My question is what is the best method of keeping my temps down. I ran a central air vent to the room that is constantly blowing cold air into the room. Last night I ran a heat test with just one light running and no exhaust fan. Temp in the room stayed a constant 95 degrees. I am putting the other light up tonight and running all my duct work so any info would be great. I have a 6 in. 424 cfm fan, carbon filter, two aircooled sealed hoods. I also have a CAP XGC-1 greenhouse controller that is suppose to moniter temp, humidity, and CO2, while controlling my lights and pumps. So for the ramble but I just have alot of stuff to cram in this room in the next two days. By the way the room measures 74"L x 80"W x 86"H.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jul 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I have two aircooled hoods holding two 1000w lamps. My question is what is the best method of keeping my temps down. I ran a central air vent to the room that is constantly blowing cold air into the room. Last night I ran a heat test with just one light running and no exhaust fan. Temp in the room stayed a constant 95 degrees. I am putting the other light up tonight and running all my duct work so any info would be great. I have a 6 in. 424 cfm fan, carbon filter, two aircooled sealed hoods. I also have a CAP XGC-1 greenhouse controller that is suppose to moniter temp, humidity, and CO2, while controlling my lights and pumps. So for the ramble but I just have alot of stuff to cram in this room in the next two days. By the way the room measures 74"L x 80"W x 86"H.


 
All sounds good set up wise to grow nice plants but what are you doing to exaust the heat from the room ?? there was no mention of that.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah... I need some moor info. Are you going to have both lights hooked up to the 1 6" fan and the filter? Can you make a drawing or take a picture? Or do you just want me to tell you how to set it up...?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Is there somewhere to exhoust to? Is the intake in the room?


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ok Timmy, i got a question or so for ya...I've got a Phototron2 just sitting not being used, what would you think it would be worth to someone that needed it??? also i'm wondering if there's any way of using a different bulb other than the U bulbs that came with it...


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 10, 2008)

sorry dude that was funny stuff.. i didn't expect you to answer it.. im laughing so hard my eyes are watering. lol i guess since you found a answer for that you'll help with anything.. thanks for the info by the way.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Im not sure what a phototron is... Look it up on ebay...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> sorry dude that was funny stuff.. i didn't expect you to answer it.. im laughing so hard my eyes are watering. lol i guess since you found a answer for that you'll help with anything.. thanks for the info by the way.


Yeah i thought that was a good one too. I found it on Google and started laughing when i was posting it....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

them things were a system that was heavily promoted in the hightimes mag i've seen alot of people that couldnt stand em,and one or 2 that loved theirs.maybe a newbie would buy it..but i dont know.i'd never buy one,but if i did...50-75 dollars is the most i'd pay for one..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Is there somewhere to exhoust to? Is the intake in the room?


 
I was going to vent outside through a vent for the furnace. Here is a quick pic I did in paint. I am by no means an artist or computer savy.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 10, 2008)

this was such a good idea,i have a funny feelin well be seein alot of the thread...i got a ? timmy,how do i take care of some annoying good ol toenail fungus? should i kill it myself or have it killed by a perfessional?


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2008)

how much wood in a butt cord? lol


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv, is your exhaust fan connected to your air cooled hoods?  Because your pics just show free standing light, with no exhaust hooked up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Let the pros clean it up... Make it shinny!!!



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> this was such a good idea,i have a funny feelin well be seein alot of the thread...i got a ? timmy,how do i take care of some annoying good ol toenail fungus? should i kill it myself or have it killed by a perfessional?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

tcbud said:
			
		

> how much wood in a butt cord? lol


A *cord* of *wood* = 128 cubic feet (3.62 m³), corresponding to a woodpile 4 feet wide × 4 feet high × 8 feet long


----------



## tcbud (Jul 10, 2008)

timmy you are a jewel....truely a jewel.  i am gonna love watching this thread. "let the pro's clean it up" spot on dude.

in edit, yep you got the cord right....tho the question refered to "Butt Cord", never heard of one of those...thot maybe a wood chuck measured wood different.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think you will need one moor 6" exhaust. And can you indicate where your exhaust will be. thanks. I can draw something up in Auto CAD.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> BuddyLuv, is your exhaust fan connected to your air cooled hoods? Because your pics just show free standing light, with no exhaust hooked up


Yes I have a 6 in "T" with flexible aluminum hose coming from each hood. On the other side I have the flexible hose running to another "T" connected to my carbon filter.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

Well if you are bringing air from outside into your air cooled hoods, and venting outside then you do not need a carbon filter on the air cooled hoods as the air inside the air cooled system will never interact with the smelly growroom air.  The carbon filter will restrict a lot of air flow


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

This is how i would have it hooked up. But you will need one moor 6" inline fan.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I think you will need one moor 6" exhaust. And can you indicate where your exhaust will be. thanks. I can draw something up in Auto CAD.


I have the exhaust fan mounted in the upper right hand corner in the pic I added. It is bolted to the wall all the way up by the ceiling and then has 6 in. pipe exiting the room and then out of the house. The pic does't show the "T" 's and flex hose I have running to the hoods.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

1- fan could be enough, but your lights will have to be inline, so the air can be maximized as it moves down the system.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah i would redo it to be like what i drew. Thin to outside. And i would get another 6" for the intake. so you will need 2 moor 6" inline fans. i know they are expensive but i think you will need them.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> This is how i would have it hooked up. But you will need one moor 6" inline fan.


Why two fans? I thought that the fan can only move the space allowable. Correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't the first fan be doing all the work anyway? Like I have said alot has changed since I have been in the game.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> 1- fan could be enough, but your lights will have to be inline, so the air can be maximized as it moves down the system.


I worked it out in auto cad and i don't think it would maximize the lighting by having them in a row. I think how i drew it would work the best. Little moor expensive but that's what i would do. If you have enough to run 2 1000W Lights than you can afford 2 moor fans. I was using 1 400 and still had 1 6" for exhaust and 4" for intake...


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

I use 2 cool tubes now that house 1000 watt hps's.  Any time there are bends and corners in your venting system it slows the air flow because the air has to do more work to be exhausted.  It is like a straw, it is a lot easier to blow air through a straw that is straight then one that is all bent

Also make sure that your fan is stucking and not blowing.  Your fan should be at the end of your air cooling system and not at the begining


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Why two fans? I thought that the fan can only move the space allowable. Correct me if I am wrong but wouldn't the first fan be doing all the work anyway? Like I have said alot has changed since I have been in the game.


Im not saying 2 wont work. I just feal that you are running 2 1000W lights plus you've got a carbon filter and 2 90deg bends so you will nead a little moor to get the air moving. You can hook just one up and see if it dose the job... But im pretty sure if you got 2 it would be perfect... Like they said before, if you could aline them streght and not have one bend, or the carbon filter in it i think one would work.. But im trying to maximize your lighting for the hole room..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> I use 2 cool tubes now that house 1000 watt hps's.  Any time there are bends and corners in your venting system it slows the air flow because the air has to do more work to be exhausted.  It is like a straw, it is a lot easier to blow air through a straw that is straight then one that is all bent



Yeah but to have it set up like that most of the room would not get lit and there would be no room to place the carbon filter so he would have to have a bend just for that and another bend to exhaust. So in the end he would be in the same boat but with less light coverage.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

What temp do I want to be at running CO2? Should I be running CO2 durring Veg? Also what about the A/C vent I ran into the room. Wouldn't that be considered and intake? The A/C has the fan blowing at all times.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

It is not hard to place your lights in a straight row, I do it now, I fail to see how it do anything to the distribution of his light.  It is a matter of turning the lights so the ducting connections line up.  

Like i said earlier if you are taking air from outside and blowing back outside while only going through an air cooled lights, a carbon filter is pointless, their is nothing to clean in that air.  All that a carbon filter is going to do majorly slow the air flow and create heat problems because of it.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

And the 95 degrees was the temp under the lights not in the whole room. Should I mount the temp/humidity sensor on the wall or should I be taking my temps at plant level under the lights?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Since your exhaust is on the other side you would set it up like this.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> It is not hard to place your lights in a straight row, I do it now, I fail to see how it do anything to the distribution of his light. It is a matter of turning the lights so the ducting connections line up.
> 
> Like i said earlier if you are taking air from outside and blowing back outside while only going through an air cooled lights, a carbon filter is pointless, their is nothing to clean in that air. All that a carbon filter is going to do majorly slow the air flow and create heat problems because of it.


I wanted to run the filter to hopefully scrub some of the smell in the room out of the house.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

You have to scrub the room exhaust not the air cooled light exhaust


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah i think pulling air out of the room is best. Just need to have the filter up high to suck the warmer air out. And i am just saying what i think will work best.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

Buddy where are you taking the air from to cool your lights?  Is it coming from outside or inside your grow room


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

yeah i am confused too...?


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

The problem with the drawings are that this is not really air cooling anything because you would be just venting through a carbon filter back into the room.  That will not help in any way because the air that should be vented outside is just being blown back into the room



			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Since your exhaust is on the other side you would set it up like this.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

No he is venting outside.... Here


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

I am sucking the air from inside the room out of the house. Some I am cooling my lamps with the air inside the room and then venting it out of the house.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am sucking the air from inside the room out of the house. Some I am cooling my lamps with the air inside the room and then venting it out of the house.


 
There is your heat problems, you need cold fresh air to vent your lights, sucking air from inside the room is no good because you can't cool something with air that is around the same temp.

You need to suck the air from outside of the room and outside of the house if possible.  The cooler the air the cooler the light

I myself would hook up a 6" Y duct on your A/C with one end part bringing air into you air cooled lights, and the other letting air flow into your room as it is.  But you said that you had a closed air cooling system, but it would only be closed it you hook up a duct hose to the end with the filter and suck air from somewhere other then your room


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Here the green lines show the lighting.. Thats why i have them positioned where they are... Its all in the science.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

The temp in tha basement is about 68 degrees. The room is built in the basement.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> There is your heat problems, you need cold fresh air to vent your lights, sucking air from inside the room is no good because you can't cool something with air that is around the same temp.
> 
> You need to suck the air from outside of the room and outside of the house if possible.  The cooler the air the cooler the light



Yeah it would be nice to have cool air but id rather have that air for the room. If your pulling the air from the room and the room is always cool than whats the problem... Plus your getting rid of all the warm air from the top of the room. The air is passing over the bulb so it dose not really need to be cool. It just needs to keep moving..


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

he said his room is 95 F, this is not the way to use air cooled anything, but since you guys are so persistant, i guess you can leanrn the hard way, have a great day guys, but please do some research on air cooled hoods.

The science in what timmy, a 1000 w hps, covers 4x4, it doesn't really matter what way they are turned.  Like I said i grow with 2 1000w hps's in cool tubes.

I am trying you that you can not cool the lights how you are it is extemely inefficient, but my grow is fine, and this is yours believe what ever you want.

Remember one thing, cooling a room and cooling a light are totally different things


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

Like I said you can not COOL, something with Hot air, like you said it is simple science


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> There is your heat problems, you need cold fresh air to vent your lights, sucking air from inside the room is no good because you can't cool something with air that is around the same temp.
> 
> You need to suck the air from outside of the room and outside of the house if possible. The cooler the air the cooler the light
> 
> I myself would hook up a 6" Y duct on your A/C with one end part bringing air into you air cooled lights, and the other letting air flow into your room as it is. But you said that you had a closed air cooling system, but it would only be closed it you hook up a duct hose to the end with the filter and suck air from somewhere other then your room


 
I can cool the lights with my a/c? That would actually be better then the system I had in mind. I could then just use my six inch inline to vent the room. However do I have to worry about the smell of the air from the cooled lights? It states that they are sealed but they are not truely sealed.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

If you could do this than it would be good. I am still pretty confused on what mass is saying.. I wasn't meaning to fight. I just don't understand.


			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I can cool the lights with my a/c? That would actually be better then the system I had in mind. I could then just use my six inch inline to vent the room. However do I have to worry about the smell of the air from the cooled lights? It states that they are sealed but they are not truely sealed.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 10, 2008)

I Am Green At This Whole Process.as I Said In Another Thread,i Ordered A Grow Tent,3.5x3.5x6.7,2 Active Air Fans,the Sunspot 400w Hps&mh,with A Model 9000 Can Filter.the Problem Is I Just Got The Filter Today And I Have No Idea How To Hook It Up.i Emailed The Comp. I Ordered From And He Said It Has A Self Tapping Flange To Put On It And Hang It From The Top,with Exhaust Hooked To It From1 Fan.i Just Can't Figure This Out.but Of Course They Didn't Send The Flanges For The Lights And Tent Exhaust.if You Could In Simple Terms Tell Me How To Hook This Fan Up.i Know I Have To Wait Until I Get The Flanges For The Other Stuff First.i Have The Flange That Came With The Filter.damn Its Huge Filter.not Sure If It Should Be Blowing Or Sucking Thru The Filter Either.dang I'm Confused Myself.sorry For Running On Like This.just So Impatient Trying To Get All This Going And Already Have 5 Plants Cooking.i Have To Leave The Tent Open Now Because It Gets 100 Degrees Quick In There Without It.be So Glad When The Flanges Get Here,where I Can Close The Tent And Leave It Alone.its About Time To Start The Flowering And I Have Put It Off Due To Not Being Able To Close The Tent Without Overheating.thank You So Much For Your Patience With Me.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Please dont leave mass...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sorry bro but iv never dealt with a tent. If you could take some pictures of what your working with it would make things so much better. But i might have to get back to you tomorrow if no one else gets it... 


			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> I Am Green At This Whole Process.as I Said In Another Thread,i Ordered A Grow Tent,3.5x3.5x6.7,2 Active Air Fans,the Sunspot 400w Hps&mh,with A Model 9000 Can Filter.the Problem Is I Just Got The Filter Today And I Have No Idea How To Hook It Up.i Emailed The Comp. I Ordered From And He Said It Has A Self Tapping Flange To Put On It And Hang It From The Top,with Exhaust Hooked To It From1 Fan.i Just Can't Figure This Out.but Of Course They Didn't Send The Flanges For The Lights And Tent Exhaust.if You Could In Simple Terms Tell Me How To Hook This Fan Up.i Know I Have To Wait Until I Get The Flanges For The Other Stuff First.i Have The Flange That Came With The Filter.damn Its Huge Filter.not Sure If It Should Be Blowing Or Sucking Thru The Filter Either.dang I'm Confused Myself.sorry For Running On Like This.just So Impatient Trying To Get All This Going And Already Have 5 Plants Cooking.i Have To Leave The Tent Open Now Because It Gets 100 Degrees Quick In There Without It.be So Glad When The Flanges Get Here,where I Can Close The Tent And Leave It Alone.its About Time To Start The Flowering And I Have Put It Off Due To Not Being Able To Close The Tent Without Overheating.thank You So Much For Your Patience With Me.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

You could use another room to get the cool air from, but youd have to cut another hole. Mass, show us how to do it....


			
				massproducer said:
			
		

> There is your heat problems, you need cold fresh air to vent your lights, sucking air from inside the room is no good because you can't cool something with air that is around the same temp.
> 
> You need to suck the air from outside of the room and outside of the house if possible.  The cooler the air the cooler the light
> 
> I myself would hook up a 6" Y duct on your A/C with one end part bringing air into you air cooled lights, and the other letting air flow into your room as it is.  But you said that you had a closed air cooling system, but it would only be closed it you hook up a duct hose to the end with the filter and suck air from somewhere other then your room


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

nope no fights timmy... I totally understand what you guys are saying but too me, I use cool tubes because they are so efficienct to cool, if done correctly.  I can cool both of my cool tubes with 1 - 6" exhaust fan, because i have a totally enclosed system that sucks cool air from outside, and blows it through both of my cool tubes directly back outside.

That means that the air that is being blown from my cool tubes has never touched my grow room and as such has no smell.  I can actually touch my 1000 w, cool tube with no real heat, because there is constantly cool air blowing over the light and through the tube.  I also do have a carbon fliter that runs totally indepentant of my cool tubes.  my carbon filter is powered by a simple duct fan from home depot, that costed $25.  But if i added the filter to my air cooling system for my lights then my temps would rise because the air flow would be greatly restricted.  By it is not needed there because there will never be any smell coming from my cool tubes, so it would be a waste and it would hurt my grow.

Think of it this way, you wouldn't want to vent your grow room by bringing in warm air because it would defeat the purpose if you are trying to cool the room down.  To cool the room you need to bring in cool fresh air.


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

i would hook one of these up to your A/C and then remove the carbon filter from the end of your air cooled hood, and replace it with duct hose to connect to your A/C

This will start your air cooling with cool air and will improve the air flow, i bet you will see a big drop in temps right away

http://www.rewci.com/6x6x6yduad.html


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 10, 2008)

Sounds good...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 10, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## tokemon (Jul 10, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ok i have a question for ya. how much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood??? i'll need an answer asap. thanks. hahah jk lol.


I actually figured that out once then Chuck Norris divided it by zero and my head exploded.


----------



## wedginfool (Jul 10, 2008)

hi tim i was wondering if you knew anything abouit supernatural brand rockwool soak??.............. it calls for using 1 tsp per gallon and using it at this rate at least with my tap water which runs about 7.47   doesn't bring the ph down enough.............and the ppm is around 1400 which is what i'm most concerned about, it has fertilizers in it and micronutrients and has an npk of 14/6/13 ...........don't you think this is kind of high???  i'm doing my first hydrio gro now and i'm using lucas formula at around 1300 right now and i'm half way through budding ...........for my clones with the rockwool soak isnt that too much or is a lot of the ppm's due to the micro nuts which won't hurt them????

I've got 10 gallons of rockwool cubes (the little ones 1 cm) soaking right now and and will have another 15 or so to soak when the buckets are empty and can go again. my clones are in 3 inch rockwool blocks and roots have just popped out of the bottom of them and don't want to fry them in this solution

I guess what i am asking is is this a normal ppm for this brand of rockwool soak????  if anyone knows let me know or if any of you have used this brand let me know of any problems ........i can let them sit another day or so til i get some kind of answer 

thanks in advance


----------



## massproducer (Jul 10, 2008)

i just soak my rockwool with ph'd water for about 6 - 12 hours.  It raises your ppm to 1400 with just a teaspoon per gallon?  What is your starting tap ppm


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> But to answer your question...
> Average amount of wood a woodchuck would chuck in a given day is 682
> butt cords of wood. But weve had a Record high for woodchuck wood chucking of 5666 butt cords which was attained on 6-15-96.


Something about this answer has been gnawing at me all night long.  This incredible amount of wood really doesn't pass the sniff test.  As it turns out, according to the Cornell Chronicle, woodchucks that gnaw their wooden nest boxes are given scraps of 2-by-4  lumber.  A wildlife biologist once measured the inside volume of a typical  woodchuck burrow and estimated that  --  if wood filled the hole instead of dirt   --  the industrious animal would have chucked only about 700 pounds' worth.

Even if you assume a woodchuck can dig 1 burrow/day, 700 pounds of wood is far short of 682 butt chords.  I'm going to bed, now.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 11, 2008)

Yo Timmy - here's is a question - What is turning the tip of my Bud Leaves brown and curled up? I have temperature 30-35C, florescent lights on safe distance and plenty of air circulation... I posted a thread with pictures and got three different answers - one said PH, the other Nute Burn and the third said it could be everything... here's the link to the thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28351
Gimme your opinion 
Danke!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey Timmy..thanks for sticking around and and fielding questions..heres one..okay 2

why is water wet?

why is the sky blue?

thanks


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2008)

Ahhh ha.. MarP is gonna' love this!  We can do away with the "Sick plants" section, the "Hydro" section, outdoor, setup and design, lights, ect...:hubba: 
  No longer a need for all these segregated subjects, where people have to search for answers by specific conditions, mediums, methods. I don't know why we had 'em anyway..  


  I dunno tho', I kinda' like the "old" method, of posting issues, problems, and information in there respective categories. Then allow the .. entire community to respond, allowing them also, the ability to find an answer to their question in the section reserved for THAT particular subject. ..


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 11, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> I actually figured that out once then Chuck Norris divided it by zero and my head exploded.


 
gotta watch that chuck norris. i flipped when i found out he is an alien robot from the future.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

wedginfool said:
			
		

> hi tim i was wondering if you knew anything abouit supernatural brand rockwool soak??.............. it calls for using 1 tsp per gallon and using it at this rate at least with my tap water which runs about 7.47   doesn't bring the ph down enough.............and the ppm is around 1400 which is what i'm most concerned about, it has fertilizers in it and micronutrients and has an npk of 14/6/13 ...........don't you think this is kind of high???  i'm doing my first hydrio gro now and i'm using lucas formula at around 1300 right now and i'm half way through budding ...........for my clones with the rockwool soak isnt that too much or is a lot of the ppm's due to the micro nuts which won't hurt them????
> 
> I've got 10 gallons of rockwool cubes (the little ones 1 cm) soaking right now and and will have another 15 or so to soak when the buckets are empty and can go again. my clones are in 3 inch rockwool blocks and roots have just popped out of the bottom of them and don't want to fry them in this solution
> 
> ...



I am with mass on this one. I don't find a need for rock wool conditioner, just pre soak your rock wool in PH 5.5 Water for at least 4-24 hrs... Thin Remove and gently squeeze. But since you have already bought it, lets see... Wel i cant find anyone else that uses it, but it seems to be leget. I say if you do plan on using it do exacley as the instructions state. And if you see your cuttings having a problem than you will know whats wrong..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Yo Timmy - here's is a question - What is turning the tip of my Bud Leaves brown and curled up? I have temperature 30-35C, florescent lights on safe distance and plenty of air circulation... I posted a thread with pictures and got three different answers - one said PH, the other Nute Burn and the third said it could be everything... here's the link to the thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28351
> Gimme your opinion
> Danke!


Well like many have said, it could be many things... If you cant afford a PH meter i would buy just distilled water that comes in the gallons from the store. They come at 5.8-6.0 ph which is perfect. That should take care of PH. Also what type of nutrients are you using, name? You should look into ordering some of the internet, or go down to your local hydro store. I would pick up the fox farm 3 part nutrients "Big bloom, grow big, tiger bloom". Also make sure your temps don't go over 85deg. And i also if your using floros you can have thim as close as actually almost touching the plant.. So you can have moor light on her. try these things and get back to me bro... good luck


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 11, 2008)

> TheseAhhh ha.. MarP is gonna' love this! We can do away with the "Sick plants" section, the "Hydro" section, outdoor, setup and design, lights, ect...
> No longer a need for all these segregated subjects, where people have to search for answers by specific conditions, mediums, methods. I don't know why we had 'em anyway..
> 
> 
> I dunno tho', I kinda' like the "old" method, of posting issues, problems, and information in there respective categories. Then allow the .. entire community to respond, allowing them also, the ability to find an answer to their question in the section reserved for THAT particular subject. .. questions should each be aseperate thread



I agree 100%


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

4u2smoke said:
			
		

> why is water wet?


Well lets see "wet" which means a liquid is forming a continuous film on a surface rather than distinct droplets, and is also just a term to describe something that has liquid on it, so water is actually only wet when in liquid form. 

But to answer your question. The surface tension in the water makes it wet. But the molecules that make up the skin are polar (there is a separation of charge in them) and water is very polar so the opposite charges in the molecules attract. Liquids like mercury or polyfluorinated hydrocarbons do not and are not wet (on skin) because the surfaces of the molecules show no charge separation and instead stay clumped together rather than spread over your skin. But they could however wet each other.


			
				4u2smoke said:
			
		

> why is the sky blue?


Transmitted light (from the sun, light bulbs, fire, etc) is made                up of a spectrum of colors. The longest wavelengths of light are                on the red end of the spectrum and the shortest wavelengths are                on the blue/violet end of the spectrum. When transmitted light such as sunlight enters our atmosphere it                collides with the oxygen and nitrogen atoms. The color with the                shorter wavelength is scattered more by this collision. Because                violet and blue are the shortest wavelengths the sky appears to                be violet / blue. But because our eyes are more sensitive to blue                light than they are violet light, we perceive the sky as blue. Our eyes contain thousand of rods and cones, which are the receptors                for light. Whenever one of the 3 Stooges pokes you in the eye you                see a giant blue spot. This is because the blue receptors have been                activated. Blue is one of the primary colors and thus more easily                activated and seen by our eyes.

But in short, why is the sky blue? It is because blue light from the sun                strikes the air molecules and scatters and our eyes perceive it                as blue.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ahhh ha.. MarP is gonna' love this!  We can do away with the "Sick plants" section, the "Hydro" section, outdoor, setup and design, lights, ect...:hubba:
> No longer a need for all these segregated subjects, where people have to search for answers by specific conditions, mediums, methods. I don't know why we had 'em anyway..
> 
> 
> I dunno tho', I kinda' like the "old" method, of posting issues, problems, and information in there respective categories. Then allow the .. entire community to respond, allowing them also, the ability to find an answer to their question in the section reserved for THAT particular subject. ..



Thanks Hick, i thought you would love it....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Something about this answer has been gnawing at me all night long.  This incredible amount of wood really doesn't pass the sniff test.  As it turns out, according to the Cornell Chronicle, woodchucks that gnaw their wooden nest boxes are given scraps of 2-by-4  lumber.  A wildlife biologist once measured the inside volume of a typical  woodchuck burrow and estimated that  --  if wood filled the hole instead of dirt   --  the industrious animal would have chucked only about 700 pounds' worth.
> 
> Even if you assume a woodchuck can dig 1 burrow/day, 700 pounds of wood is far short of 682 butt chords.  I'm going to bed, now.


Come on, its common since...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> I agree 100%


Thanks for having my back Runby Hemp


----------



## wedginfool (Jul 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> i just soak my rockwool with ph'd water for about 6 - 12 hours.  It raises your ppm to 1400 with just a teaspoon per gallon?  What is your starting tap ppm



my tap is 110 ppm


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 11, 2008)

Hick said:
			
		

> Ahhh ha.. MarP is gonna' love this!  We can do away with the "Sick plants" section, the "Hydro" section, outdoor, setup and design, lights, ect...:hubba:
> No longer a need for all these segregated subjects, where people have to search for answers by specific conditions, mediums, methods. I don't know why we had 'em anyway..
> 
> 
> I dunno tho', I kinda' like the "old" method, of posting issues, problems, and information in there respective categories. Then allow the .. entire community to respond, allowing them also, the ability to find an answer to their question in the section reserved for THAT particular subject. ..



I've got to agree with Hick and Runbyhemp. In addition, there are so many different ways to grow, so many different circumstances, that it is impossible for any one person to have all the answers...

:48:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

wedginfool said:
			
		

> my tap is 110 ppm


I suggest to everyone that grows to buy a reverse osmosis filter or just buy gallons of distilled water from the grocery store.. I never used tap..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I've got to agree with Hick and Runbyhemp. In addition, there are so many different ways to grow, so many different circumstances, that it is impossible for any one person to have all the answers...
> 
> :48:


I never said i had all of the answers or that i would be able to answer any questions. I said i would try and that i would hope that others would come in here to help. I am not asking everyone with a question to come to me like i am Buddha or something. It was mainly geared at noobs that have not yet found the answer they are quit looking for, or they just need a quick answer to something so simple they dont want to start a thread over.... I am sorry if i am affending anyone, and if i am i want you to explain what i have done wrong. I just want a little attintion. Iv lost alot in the past year and this site is one of the only things keeping me togethe right now. I wake up in the morning eager to go to work just so i can hope on here and help others in need. Please dont take this away from me... Please


----------



## wedginfool (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm not so sure that when it didn't bring the PH down to where i needed it that i didn't add more..................also I have none left to test on a gallon

I started a bunch of clones in 1 1/2 inch macro's soaked in the stuff and never tested the ppm or ph however they rooted in under 10 days from there i put them into 3 inch b locks soaked in the stuff and within 2 days they were rooted through them too, now i notice curling leaves and burnt tips on my babies and they've grown  noticibly ...............since last nite when i posted this i have flushed them out with just ph'ed water........by the way i checked the runoff of them and it was near 7 already .......i've flushed them out and got the ph down to 5.9....and the ppm is only like 150 now

it's pretty obvious to me that the grocubes that i'm soaking right now need to be diluted until the ppm is only a couple hundred or so maybe as high as 400

i think that getting these into pots with grocubes that don't have a high fert content right away will help them pull out of leaf curling and tip burning don't you?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

wedginfool said:
			
		

> I'm not so sure that when it didn't bring the PH down to where i needed it that i didn't add more..................also I have none left to test on a gallon
> 
> I started a bunch of clones in 1 1/2 inch macro's soaked in the stuff and never tested the ppm or ph however they rooted in under 10 days from there i put them into 3 inch b locks soaked in the stuff and within 2 days they were rooted through them too, now i notice curling leaves and burnt tips on my babies and they've grown  noticibly ...............since last nite when i posted this i have flushed them out with just ph'ed water........by the way i checked the runoff of them and it was near 7 already .......i've flushed them out and got the ph down to 5.9....and the ppm is only like 150 now
> 
> ...



Well it sounds like the stuff is working OK, your leaves might be like that bec its time to feed them. I would start giving them 1/4 strength nutrients and see what happiness. Not sure why the leafs are curling.. Are you making sure not to over/under water? I would just do daily dunking of the cubes into a bucket or container.


----------



## imlost (Jul 11, 2008)

i have little white spote on mt leaves...what are they and how do i safely get rid of them?


----------



## wedginfool (Jul 11, 2008)

they've never been watered at all except for the initial soaking of the blocks in the solution.....which was ph balanced to 5.9.........without being watered at all those few days it took to root the ph shot up to over 7
since the flushing last night they are looking better, 

any ideas on how to test the runnoff of the small grocubes ............. in the slabs i use a syringe with a peice of air tubing that i can suck out the fluid but the cubes i can't do unless i compress them and that wouldn't be good


----------



## massproducer (Jul 11, 2008)

try giving the cube a light shake, but your right never squeeze, it breaks the fibers and fills the air pockets


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 11, 2008)

...it hurts when I pee... should I be worried? ? ?


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey TCVG ... that shoulda been posted in the "hydroponics" section ... :rofl:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

imlost said:
			
		

> i have little white spote on mt leaves...what are they and how do i safely get rid of them?


Can you rub them off? And check under all your leafes do you have mites?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

wedginfool said:
			
		

> any ideas on how to test the runoff of the small grow cubes ............. in the slabs i use a syringe with a peice of air tubing that i can suck out the fluid but the cubes i can't do unless i compress them and that wouldn't be good


 Well i usually don't bother with checking the run off in rock-wool. If you pre soaked them properly you shouldn't have to worry about fluctuation really. Water automatically raises its PH in a rez. That's why you need to constantly calibrate it. But if your just dunking your cubes than you shouldn't worry about the ph. Just make sure its 5.8 when you dunk them. And usually the water will evaporate within 24-48 hrs depending on temp and size or rock-wool. But if you still have the need to check run off just slowly poor wate into the cube over a bowl or mug until you have run off thin check that...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

massproducer said:
			
		

> try giving the cube a light shake, but your right never squeeze, it breaks the fibers and fills the air pockets


Thanks mass, never knew. I always just gave a squeeze only to new cubes that have not bin used. If i am just dunking i hold it at an angle till the stream of water is slow and when i can hold level and no water drains out thin i know i am good.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 11, 2008)

imlost said:
			
		

> i have little white spote on mt leaves...what are they and how do i safely get rid of them?


 
if not MITES....

its begginning stagest of Nute lock out, due to PH swing.

Check your PH.


I LOVE TAP WATER.   after bubbling for a day or two.
ITS my natural source of PH UP..   Calcium + bubbles = high PH @8ish.

When PH gets low.. I top off with tap water, and it usually c ontains
trace elements which is good for the plants.

PH getts to HIGH  add more NUTES...  

the above is for hydro..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Come on, its common since...


When I saw the woodchuck wood numbers, I immediately asked myself how to make money based on the woodchuck's wonderful, unexpected ability to chuck wood.

I pictured a woodchuck-driven mulch factory - small scale, mind you.  A couple of woodchucks in an old, non-wooden building - what a great place to hide a stealth growbox, too!  And a few extra bucks to boot.  But when you start to calculate the number of semi-trucks necessary to haul that many butt cords of bagged chucked-wood-into-mulch, it becomes clear that a constant supply of trucks 24 hours per day might not even get the job done.  Of course, all those trucks would attract a lot of attention and would make the stealth growbox not such a good idea.

So this is the end of my woodchuck caper, but I do have a question for you.

What is the correct count when using the Holy Hand Grenade?  I think the answer is in the Book of Armaments?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 11, 2008)

since this seems to be the thraed to get our answers from I will post my questions here from now on....Awesome Timmy!

I burned my plant y planting it in Peat (didnt know it was to acidiic to use alone) I have since replanted it and well,,, its not dead yet....

However this plant still looks homely, several days after the trasnplant and correction of my problem.

MY question is......how long should it be before this plant fully recovers and starts growing again?.....the damage has stopped now it just looks homely....


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well it all depends, If your plant has bin stunted it should not take moor than a week to bounce back. But i don't know your situation.. Are you the one that took your plant out of MG? If so than what is it in now?


			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> since this seems to be the thraed to get our answers from I will post my questions here from now on....Awesome Timmy!
> 
> I burned my plant y planting it in Peat (didnt know it was to acidiic to use alone) I have since replanted it and well,,, its not dead yet....
> 
> ...


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes thats me..... I took it out if MG and put it in Peat/Perlite.... turned out to be very bad....

Burnt very badly. I retransplanted in Exper Gardner Organic Choice. Organic without nutes. 

Since I have done that the damage appears tro be fully stopped. Alot of burnt and yellow leaves, and spots on some.

Havent really seen any new growth and its been a about 4 days..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Wow, you've got to be one of the funniest people on this forum... Keep it coming man, you are very entertaining.. Every time i read your comment i start crying... And when you speak about the Holy Hand Grenade, are you talking about the one that killed the vicious Rabbit of Caerbannog?


			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> When I saw the woodchuck wood numbers, I immediately asked myself how to make money based on the woodchuck's wonderful, unexpected ability to chuck wood.
> 
> I pictured a woodchuck-driven mulch factory - small scale, mind you.  A couple of woodchucks in an old, non-wooden building - what a great place to hide a stealth growbox, too!  And a few extra bucks to boot.  But when you start to calculate the number of semi-trucks necessary to haul that many butt cords of bagged chucked-wood-into-mulch, it becomes clear that a constant supply of trucks 24 hours per day might not even get the job done.  Of course, all those trucks would attract a lot of attention and would make the stealth growbox not such a good idea.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well make sure to Waite with 5.8 PH and that's about all you can do for now. Plus make sure your temps are good. If everything is good than you should be getting new growth in a couple days if she pulls threw. That's just a lot for a plant to go threw. Keep it up tho bro. Good luck.


			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Yes that's me..... I took it out if MG and put it in Peat/Perlite.... turned out to be very bad....
> 
> Burnt very badly. I retransplanted in Exper Gardner Organic Choice. Organic without nutes.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, you've got to be one of the funniest people on this forum... Keep it coming man, you are very entertaining.. Every time i read your comment i start crying... And when you speak about the Holy Hand Grenade, are you talking about the one that killed the vicious Rabbit of Caerbannog?



*A Reading from the Book of Armaments, Chapter 4, Verses 16 to 20:*

Then did he raise on high the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch, saying, "Bless this, O Lord, that with it thou mayst blow thine enemies to tiny bits, in thy mercy." And the people did rejoice and did feast upon the lambs and toads and tree-sloths and fruit-bats and orangutans and breakfast cereals ... Now did the Lord say, "First thou pullest the Holy Pin. Then thou must count to three. Three shall be the number of the counting and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither shalt thou count two, excepting that thou then proceedeth to three. Five is right out. Once the number three, being the number of the counting, be reached, then lobbest thou the Holy Hand Grenade in the direction of thine foe, who, being naughty in my sight, shall snuff it."


-- Monty Python, "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 11, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Yes thats me..... I took it out if MG and put it in Peat/Perlite.... turned out to be very bad....
> 
> Burnt very badly. I retransplanted in Exper Gardner Organic Choice. Organic without nutes.
> 
> ...


 
New_2...

I'd give it a shot of Superthrive, or something of that nature if it's already had half a week of straight water.... that should kick some growth into it. I've always found it good to give a shot of Superthrive when finished a transplant... it actually gets watered wth the Superthrive on the transplant


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks, Timmy!  It turned out the Book of Armaments was on the Internet...

My plants are CFL'ing in a comfortable 93 degrees (see my thread Help - Veg and Flower with CFLs) and I now have too much time on my hands.


----------



## KGB30 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hay Timmy 

Oliver below needs some help with his Hydro can you help him

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28376


Thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good idea...


			
				That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> New_2...
> 
> I'd give it a shot of Superthrive, or something of that nature if it's already had half a week of straight water.... that should kick some growth into it. I've always found it good to give a shot of Superthrive when finished a transplant... it actually gets watered wth the Superthrive on the transplant


----------



## tcooper1 (Jul 11, 2008)

What makes leaves turn varagated? I have a few leaves on one of my plants that are two different colors of green.I feed everyone the same kinf of food. Fox Farm....
thanks for this thread it makes it easier.
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

I am not very sure it could be new growth compared to old growth, it could be different phonos, temps, light burn, Or could be some type of deficiency. Im sorry bro there's just so many options. Best thing to do is double check everything to make sure everythings in check. Temps, PH, PPM, and pests... Good luck, and you stay safe...


			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> What makes leaves turn varagated? I have a few leaves on one of my plants that are two different colors of green.I feed everyone the same kinf of food. Fox Farm....
> thanks for this thread it makes it easier.
> have a great day and stay safe


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmy, cooled my lights with the A/C system. My new question is that the thermostat on the wall tells me the room is 78 degrees, however when I put the thermostat right under my lights at where my canopy would be it says it is 88 degrees. This is without an ocilating fan running. Would an ocilating fan move the 78 degree air threw the canopy over my babies? Also what is a good distance from the top of the plants to the light. They are both 1000w MH bulbs for now then HPS bulbs for flowering.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 11, 2008)

I tested my ph. The PH level of the runoff is 6.8.... Thats good right?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thats good, Well 88 is not all that bad, 80 would be better, if you could get the AC cooler it would be better. But yeah a few fans should do the trick. 





			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Timmy, cooled my lights with the A/C system. My new question is that the thermostat on the wall tells me the room is 78 degrees, however when I put the thermostat right under my lights at where my canopy would be it says it is 88 degrees. This is without an oscillating fan running. Would an oscillating fan move the 78 degree air threw the canopy over my babies? Also what is a good distance from the top of the plants to the light. They are both 1000w MH bulbs for now then HPS bulbs for flowering.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 11, 2008)

what about the light distance? I am not sure if I should be 12" or 18"


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

It sounds ok, iv never checked my run off to see what it is.. But as long as its under 7 it should be ok...





			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> I tested my ph. The PH level of the runoff is 6.8.... Thats good right?


UIt


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well i think every light and reflector is different. I say only place as high as it takes to get the temp down to where you want it. I would aim for 80deg. So get some stuff and stack it up and place your temp meter on it and if it says 85 back the light up a lil and if it says 77 lower it a little. That's why i like these temp gauges that have a tether on them. On my 400W Air cooled hood i kept my light 4" from the tops and they stayed at 77deg all day. But i had my ac running 24-7 and in the room it was in the 60's.. 


			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> what about the light distance? I am not sure if I should be 12" or 18"


----------



## juice meat (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmy - we have 10 plants of different strains that are 33 days into flowering, with some flowering quicker than others.(some look as though they'll only need 20-25 additional days, where as others look like they'll need as much as 5-7 weeks). ph is strictly kept between 6.1-6.3, medium is perlite/peat mix, and canna nutes are used.

over the past 2 or three days, theres been a rapid increase in the amount of  older/bigger leaves that are yellowing and wanting to die. is this normal after only a month of flowering? especially for those that look as though they'll still need a considerable amount of time to ripen.


----------



## juice meat (Jul 11, 2008)

juice meat said:
			
		

> Timmy - we have 10 plants of different strains that are 33 days into flowering, with some flowering quicker than others.(some look as though they'll only need 20-25 additional days, where as others look like they'll need as much as 5-7 weeks). ph is strictly kept between 6.1-6.3, medium is perlite/peat mix, and canna nutes are used.
> 
> over the past 2 or three days, theres been a rapid increase in the amount of  older/bigger leaves that are yellowing and wanting to die. is this normal after only a month of flowering? especially for those that look as though they'll still need a considerable amount of time to ripen.



temps stay between 77 - 82 during the day and 64-68 when the light(1000w hps) is off. humidity staying between 40-53%. soil ph is good


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well is it the leaves twords the bottom or the ones not getting light? That's what usually happiness to the leaves not receiving enough light. Just as long as its not the top healthy leaves.


			
				juice meat said:
			
		

> Timmy - we have 10 plants of different strains that are 33 days into flowering, with some flowering quicker than others.(some look as though they'll only need 20-25 additional days, where as others look like they'll need as much as 5-7 weeks). ph is strictly kept between 6.1-6.3, medium is perlite/peat mix, and canna nutes are used.
> 
> over the past 2 or three days, theres been a rapid increase in the amount of  older/bigger leaves that are yellowing and wanting to die. is this normal after only a month of flowering? especially for those that look as though they'll still need a considerable amount of time to ripen.


----------



## juice meat (Jul 11, 2008)

mostly the bottom leaves

our plants are pretty shrubbed out and have to be crammed pretty tight together(closer than we'd like to have them) since they're flowering under only one light without a mover. so if i had to guess, i'd go with the whole "lower leaves not getting enough light" theory.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah, i am almost positive that's what it is. Just every other day or so pick them off and remove from your grow area. Don't want mold or pests.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jul 11, 2008)

where can i purchase some Super Thrive?


----------



## Megatron (Jul 11, 2008)

How much H202 should be added to prevent browning roots in a Areo setup? per gallon


----------



## Hick (Jul 11, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I never said i had all of the answers or that i would be able to answer any questions. I said i would try and that i would hope that others would come in here to help. I am not asking everyone with a question to come to me like i am Buddha or something. It was mainly geared at noobs that have not yet found the answer they are quit looking for, or they just need a quick answer to something so simple they dont want to start a thread over.... I am sorry if i am affending anyone, and if i am i want you to explain what i have done wrong. I just want a little attintion. Iv lost alot in the past year and this site is one of the only things keeping me togethe right now. I wake up in the morning eager to go to work just so i can hope on here and help others in need. Please dont take this away from me... Please


...just bustin' yer hump timmy.. "idle hands are the devils workshop".. I'd rather see you occupied.. :0


----------



## tokemon (Jul 11, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> gotta watch that chuck norris. i flipped when i found out he is an alien robot from the future.


pffft, I saw that comin a mile away.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

I hear walmart has it. But if you cant find it there than go to a local gardening store/ hydro store. And if you dont have one of those than hit up the net. HTGsupply.com is a good site.


			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> where can i purchase some Super Thrive?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well im no expert at Aero, But im sure you dont need any. Aero set ups have planty of oxegen.


			
				Megatron said:
			
		

> How much H202 should be added to prevent browning roots in a Areo setup? per gallon


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jul 12, 2008)

you gotta be careful adding the hydrogen peroxide... it will kill any good "benefitials" in the water, as well as mess up neuts. it should only be added to straight water.... and it should be the industrial strength... not the kind you find in a drugstore. food-grade (35%)


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

tokemon said:
			
		

> pffft, I saw that comin a mile away.


 
sorry i let you down, im not up on the chuck norris humor.. i will say he gave me my first black eye. i swear it to be true. 

heres how it went down. when i was a kid chuck norris was huge.. he even had chuck norris toys. well i guess i was about 8 and i had this cool chuck norris karate kicking toy.. how it worked was chuck was mounted to a plastic deck with a track that he slid on when you pulled a string. when you pulled the string hard he would fly down the track and kick thru a block wall. the harder you pulled the faster he went.. needless to say i wanted him to really fly so i pulled to string as hard as i could. as i did the whole plastic deck, chuck norris and all came flying alright.. right up off the floor and BAM right in the eye.. and thats how chuck norris gave me my first black eye. the end

sorry im stoned didn't mean to write a short story.


----------



## mrniceguy (Jul 12, 2008)

there is no theroy of evolution, just a list of animals chuck norris has allowed to live...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL, crazy...


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> sorry i let you down, im not up on the chuck norris humor.. i will say he gave me my first black eye. i swear it to be true.
> 
> heres how it went down. when i was a kid chuck norris was huge.. he even had chuck norris toys. well i guess i was about 8 and i had this cool chuck norris karate kicking toy.. how it worked was chuck was mounted to a plastic deck with a track that he slid on when you pulled a string. when you pulled the string hard he would fly down the track and kick thru a block wall. the harder you pulled the faster he went.. needless to say i wanted him to really fly so i pulled to string as hard as i could. as i did the whole plastic deck, chuck norris and all came flying alright.. right up off the floor and BAM right in the eye.. and thats how chuck norris gave me my first black eye. the end
> 
> sorry im stoned didn't mean to write a short story.


----------



## papabeach1 (Jul 12, 2008)

why cant u grow? whats up?  anyway i got question, male and buds, how u get males to budding  cuz for years i have wasted males,  cuz too much seeds  i keeps femmines for buds harvesting


----------



## Elliot Jansen (Jul 12, 2008)

I've got 3?'s.... 

1: What is the ideal humidity for seedling, mid, and full size veg/flower. 

2: How does humidity affect flowering stages.

3: IS it ok to pull the seed hull off of the plant when it is beginning to leaf.  I have done it to 2 of 3 plants (newb), the one the I didn't touch looks the stem looks the heartiest, the one that I took off the hull the stem looks whitish vs. dark but the leaves are open and on its second pair shooting in fast.  I have been hitting them with 24/7 light (since leaves showed) and also very weak 2 part nute Karma {4 drops per gal}/Botanicals Grow Formula {8 drops per gal}, out of a spray bottle.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 12, 2008)

males can bud?? i don't think so. if you tosed your males in the trash you didn't waste them, you helped fill up a trash bag.


----------



## smoker4life (Jul 12, 2008)

what is the best fer. to use and how long do i let the plant ger. and how long do i let it flower?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> why cant u grow? whats up?


I got busted... My ex rated me out. 



			
				jarrett.simmons said:
			
		

> i got question, male and buds, how u get males to budding cuz for years i have wasted males, cuz too much seeds i keeps femmines for buds harvesting


ASre you asking how to get male plants to bud? Im sorry, are you being seriouse??/ If so, males dont creat buds. Just polen sakes. The female canibis plant is the one that produces bud... How do you not know this??? LOL


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> 1: What is the ideal humidity for seedling, mid, and full size veg/flower.


A.Seeding:40-80%
B.Mid:40%
D.Full veg:40%
D.Full flower: 15%



			
				Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> 2: How does humidity affect flowering stages.


Well if you have high humidity while its in flower it can cause mold and bud rot. It causes condinsation in the middle of your buds. But donmt worry too much if its higher Just try feeding right when the lights come on and try not leaving out open water.. Also, theres always dehumidifiers.



			
				Elliot Jansen said:
			
		

> 3: IS it ok to pull the seed hull off of the plant when it is beginning to leaf. I have done it to 2 of 3 plants (newb), the one the I didn't touch looks the stem looks the heartiest, the one that I took off the hull the stem looks whitish vs. dark but the leaves are open and on its second pair shooting in fast. I have been hitting them with 24/7 light (since leaves showed) and also very weak 2 part nute Karma {4 drops per gal}/Botanicals Grow Formula {8 drops per gal}, out of a spray bottle.


Well some say let nature take care of its self and some say help. I like to do a lil of both. If its takin her a lil wile to get the shell of than help her out ever so gently.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Youve got a great point.... LOL


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> males can bud?? i don't think so. if you tosed your males in the trash you didn't waste them, you helped fill up a trash bag.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Well everyone has a dif oppinion. I would say go with Fox Farm, grab the 3 part fert. And if you have the extra dogh grab the 3 additives... And on germ, its always difrent, throw into some damp papper towels inbetween 2 plates and place on your fridge once you see tyhe tap root your germing is complete. You let it flower till it has 50% amber and 50% cloudy trics.


			
				smoker4life said:
			
		

> what is the best fer. to use and how long do i let the plant ger. and how long do i let it flower?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

i suggest ionic for newbies.use ionic grow during veg,and bloom/boost for flowering. you determine when its time to harvest by the color of the trichs.thrichomes are the fuzz that forms on the leaves and buds.you need to use a jewelers loupe or a handheld microscope to determine the color of em.it depends on what type of buzz your goin for.if you harvest when most ofthe trich are amber in color,youll have more of a couch lock high,if you havest when 50% are cloudy and 50% amber you'll have a high that is a mix between a head,energentic high and a couch lock high...depends on what kinda high you like. hope this helps ya better understand.i'd definitly do a few hours of reading/learning through the forum.this forum is loaded w/ info..expecially for newbies.(no offense) we answer the same ?'s for newbies every week it seems.not that we hate helpin out newbies,we just wish more people would spend more time reading/learning. our boy timmy  is a big help around the forum,he loves to help someone in need of advise.hes taught me alot,but i never asked him anything without trying to find out the answer myself first. anyways,good luck bud-peace


----------



## andy52 (Jul 12, 2008)

i too am awaiting blowers to hook all my stuff up.can i hang the charcoal filter and run ducting from the fliter to the reflector and then on the other end of the reflector run ducting out to an exhaust fan???will this work? then use the other blower i have to blow into the tent from outside??curious


----------



## Megatron (Jul 12, 2008)

I've seen it used in Aero before and I found the post I was looking for.  3ml per gallon. To maintain a clean system. I Flushed and put the H2O2 in and today they are great! 
Thanks


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> i suggest ionic for newbies.use ionic grow during veg,and bloom/boost for flowering. you determine when its time to harvest by the color of the trichs.thrichomes are the fuzz that forms on the leaves and buds.you need to use a jewelers loupe or a handheld microscope to determine the color of em.it depends on what type of buzz your goin for.if you harvest when most ofthe trich are amber in color,youll have more of a couch lock high,if you havest when 50% are cloudy and 50% amber you'll have a high that is a mix between a head,energentic high and a couch lock high...depends on what kinda high you like. hope this helps ya better understand.i'd definitly do a few hours of reading/learning through the forum.this forum is loaded w/ info..expecially for newbies.(no offense) we answer the same ?'s for newbies every week it seems.not that we hate helpin out newbies,we just wish more people would spend more time reading/learning. our boy timmy  is a big help around the forum,he loves to help someone in need of advise.hes taught me alot,but i never asked him anything without trying to find out the answer myself first. anyways,good luck bud-peace


:yeahthat:, lol.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

hey timmy,whats good bro? you have achance to draw that up for your boy yet? pm me bro-peace


----------



## tcbud (Jul 12, 2008)

There are like three new pages since this morning.  Good going Timmy, sounds like you put in a long day.  I was reading here this morning, and You sure know bout pretty much the hole kaboodle.  I think you are doing a great job.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, but the funny thing that most people dont know about me is.
1. im only 20 yrs old
2. Iv never finished a complete grow
3. Only got into growing in feb, so 6 months ago...

I just read and learn, its mainly bec. of this forum, Google, and a couple mentours.


			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> There are like three new pages since this morning.  Good going Timmy, sounds like you put in a long day.  I was reading here this morning, and You sure know bout pretty much the hole kaboodle.  I think you are doing a great job.


----------



## Megatron (Jul 12, 2008)

...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 12, 2008)

well you were verrry close to finishin that beautiful strawberry cough ladie,until the damn fungus...she spoke for herself how happy you made her.
age is nothing really,your 20 yrs old,in here helpin 50 yr olds. i give you mad props bro,even though you havent finished a grow and only have been growing six months,you've taken in hella info and helped out a hell of alot of people =) its good to have you here bro.


----------



## tcbud (Jul 13, 2008)

The way you absorbed this site, Timmy, You ever think of going to college?  You sound like someone who could really get into it.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 13, 2008)

yeah i kinda figured the 180"S cfm's were kinda weak.but i have them now,too late.i got 2 new one.i think i need a 3rd.if so i will get a higher cfm one.and the plants are starting to show sex now.as posted elsewhere i think out of the 5 plants,2 are males.not 100% yet.but really looks that way.gotta keep a sharp eye on them. the 2 largest look like the boys,dang it.sure gonna be hard to kill the 2 biggest plants.thanks man


----------



## tokemon (Jul 13, 2008)

I got one for ya Timmy. My buddy just called asking me a question I could not answer. He has a dozen or so plants about three inches tall under floros now. He wants to transplant them to bigger containers and put them under his 600 watter in a hydrohut. The problem is he dumped one of the plants to check the root ball and found hardly any roots. He says he mainly just has the tap root with a few random fingers coming off. I told him I believed he was keeping the soil too moist and the roots were not having to search for any water. What do you think and should this affect his plans to transplant?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

i've had plants that i've transplanted in the past that were about 3 or 4 inches without a bunch of roots.i'd say his transplant should be fine as long as he does it right.they might benefit from a shot of superthrive also.i'd go 1/4 strength with it though.hope this helps ya out,im sure timmy will have something good/useful to say also though-peace


----------



## doctorvapor (Jul 13, 2008)

my plant is ready to be harvested.but,i need to know how long i should flush my plant before i harvest.im using all gh products.rock wool sitting in hydroton.thanks and have a great day!!!


----------



## Tom O'Bedlam (Jul 13, 2008)

TIMMY!! and anyone else reading this...

I'm going insane over my containers. I read that 3 gal would be OK for a straight up indoor grow. My plants all look pretty good, but I'm noticing itty bitty white roots coming down to the drainage holes. I read on this site that this means it's transplant time...but I don't have the space to keep increasing my container size, and I still don't know the sex of anyone yet. Also, if I transplant once I konw the sex, should I wait a bit to let the plant recover before switching to 12/12?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Yes, actually my dream is to moove to cali and open a dispensery. But i have a 3 yr old son here. So its like im stuck in a rut.


			
				tcbud said:
			
		

> The way you absorbed this site, Timmy, You ever think of going to college?  You sound like someone who could really get into it.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well usually the males grow tallere and faster then the females. But hay 2 out of 5 aint bad. Keep up good luck, and i would sugest getting at least a 400cfm fan...


			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> yeah i kinda figured the 180"S cfm's were kinda weak.but i have them now,too late.i got 2 new one.i think i need a 3rd.if so i will get a higher cfm one.and the plants are starting to show sex now.as posted elsewhere i think out of the 5 plants,2 are males.not 100% yet.but really looks that way.gotta keep a sharp eye on them. the 2 largest look like the boys,dang it.sure gonna be hard to kill the 2 biggest plants.thanks man


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

i'd recommend using str8 distilled water  for the last 2-2/2 weeks b-4 you harvest them.i also recommend 24 hours of complete darkness before choppin' em'.



			
				doctorvapor said:
			
		

> my plant is ready to be harvested.but,i need to know how long i should flush my plant before i harvest.im using all gh products.rock wool sitting in hydroton.thanks and have a great day!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well 3 inch plants should not have too many roots, but he should def not keep the soil moist. He should give it one good watering till it has a drain off and thin not let it get any moor water till it needs it. The top 1/2inch to 1 inch of soil should be dry. Thin repeat. No need to water every day unless it needs it. But ya your saposed to let it get a little dry before you water again. They need the air. And it dose cause the roots to stretch a little. Also i wouldent segest transplanting till it needs it. But no it will not affect his transplant.


			
				tokemon said:
			
		

> I got one for ya Timmy. My buddy just called asking me a question I could not answer. He has a dozen or so plants about three inches tall under floros now. He wants to transplant them to bigger containers and put them under his 600 watter in a hydrohut. The problem is he dumped one of the plants to check the root ball and found hardly any roots. He says he mainly just has the tap root with a few random fingers coming off. I told him I believed he was keeping the soil too moist and the roots were not having to search for any water. What do you think and should this affect his plans to transplant?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

i'd definitly recommend transplanting them to 5 gal. buckets,give the some superthrive at 1/4 strength,give them a couple days to recover,then flip the lights on em'.





			
				Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> TIMMY!! and anyone else reading this...
> 
> I'm going insane over my containers. I read that 3 gal would be OK for a straight up indoor grow. My plants all look pretty good, but I'm noticing itty bitty white roots coming down to the drainage holes. I read on this site that this means it's transplant time...but I don't have the space to keep increasing my container size, and I still don't know the sex of anyone yet. Also, if I transplant once I konw the sex, should I wait a bit to let the plant recover before switching to 12/12?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well 7-10 days should be good but it depends. Also have you checked your trichs to see if it is indeed time to harvist. You will need to get an 80x magnifiyn glass, you can get a cheap $9 one from radio shack but to use it you will need to cut a little piece of leaf of the plant and place on a table to view it. I hear a 80x jewlers loop is the easiest method. 


			
				doctorvapor said:
			
		

> my plant is ready to be harvested.but,i need to know how long i should flush my plant before i harvest.im using all gh products.rock wool sitting in hydroton.thanks and have a great day!!!


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

hey bro,whats you $.02 on not changin the res evry week during the seedling stage? i got another thread goin on it.growdammits usin that recipe for succes and hasnt changed the res for 4 weeks,he's changin it today to be safe or whatever but is this a good idea? does the res have to be changed weekly during the early stage of growth? were tryin to get all we can outta them small bottles in the kit.also what about strengths,how did you go about usin that system.im all ears bro-good lookin out-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well how big are your plants? I think they will be good in the 3 gal pots but 5 gal would be better. Those roots that are cuming out are just the prob roots, thats norml that dosent mean that its full of roots just the prob root checkin out things. If you have the room transplant to 5 gallon, give a few days to adjust thin switch to 12/12. But if not i think you will be ok, but remimber after you pull your males you will have extra room, but you dont want to transplant after switching to 12/12 becouse it would stress the plant out. Theres really not much root growth after its bin in flower for 10-14 days. I hope this answered your question... Good luck.


			
				Tom O'Bedlam said:
			
		

> TIMMY!! and anyone else reading this...
> 
> I'm going insane over my containers. I read that 3 gal would be OK for a straight up indoor grow. My plants all look pretty good, but I'm noticing itty bitty white roots coming down to the drainage holes. I read on this site that this means it's transplant time...but I don't have the space to keep increasing my container size, and I still don't know the sex of anyone yet. Also, if I transplant once I konw the sex, should I wait a bit to let the plant recover before switching to 12/12?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well i like to switch every week to replinish all the goodies. But if you wanted to you could just keep checking the PPM and PH and adjusting every week, but i wouldnot segest it. You see there could be algee growth or pests in the water also could have a salt build up.. I would say just to be on the safe side change every week, no need to be lazy, thats all your doing. Your still going to be using the same amount of nuts. And with the strengths, you kinda need to know what your doing, i would not segest anyone new to this... And i dont really want to say it becouse you guys will hurt your plants... 


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> hey bro,whats you $.02 on not changin the res evry week during the seedling stage? i got another thread goin on it.growdammits usin that recipe for succes and hasnt changed the res for 4 weeks,he's changin it today to be safe or whatever but is this a good idea? does the res have to be changed weekly during the early stage of growth? were tryin to get all we can outta them small bottles in the kit.also what about strengths,how did you go about usin that system.im all ears bro-good lookin out-peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 13, 2008)

thats kinda what i was thinking,but how much nutrients do the plants actually need in the seedling stage?  what do you keep your ppm levels at? 
he said they have had no negative reaction to not changing it,i wouldnt not change the res because of laziness,if i did it,i'd do it to try to get all i could outta them bottles.i'd say it'd be from being cheap,rather than lazy =)
i mean..im orderin a couple kits so i should be good,but what bottle in the recipe do you usually run out of 1'st? -peace bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 13, 2008)

Well during the seedling stage you dont really need all the additives, just give the grow and thrive alive. And me i did not go to the schedule. I read about each additive and figured out when and how much to give it. But if i were you i would follow it to the t. They know what they are doing... Im sorry if i cant help you moor. Theres just way too many variables to consider.


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 14, 2008)

Timmy man! Remember my Nute burn... Leaves curled up and getting brown??? Well, it's getting worse man... Smaller leaves have dried out completely and bigger ones are shrinking badly... Looks like she isn't getting better... My other plant seems fine... Like it hasn't suffered any damage... and they are in the same Pot... I am thinking it's more the nutes I've been giving... Not so much my setup... Is there anything I can do to save her?? If I can flush her? How do I flush?? Is distilled water good to flush?? Thanx for Your time man!


----------



## lucky left (Jul 14, 2008)

hey guys.. ima newb lol..i been studyin this grow **** for a while now and i havent seem to have come across a plain and simple answer to the question. what is the purpose of a "ballast"?, i mean what does it do (in plain english plz), and is it necessary? thanks in advance


                                                                  -Lucky Left


----------



## andy52 (Jul 14, 2008)

hi timmy,as you know i have coolin issues also.i have the 3.5x3.5x6.7 grow tent.it has an opening at the very right top,1 at the top right corner and 1 at the very bottom front left corner.could you please tell me hot to properly vent this.i want to vent the reflector also.i will get the flanges today sometime.i also need to have the charcoal filter i have,hooked up in this mess somehow.i am sure iprobably have to buy another blower.the guy talked me into buying 2 new 180 cfm active air blowers.so thats what i have.2 blowers,1 filter,i 400w light.ventable hood. many thanks on this my friend


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Well did you do what i said? For 1, you cant have moor than 1 plant per pot. What nuts are you giving it? yes flush, and you should be giving them nothing but distilled water, 


			
				nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Timmy man! Remember my Nute burn... Leaves curled up and getting brown??? Well, it's getting worse man... Smaller leaves have dried out completely and bigger ones are shrinking badly... Looks like she isn't getting better... My other plant seems fine... Like it hasn't suffered any damage... and they are in the same Pot... I am thinking it's more the nutes I've been giving... Not so much my setup... Is there anything I can do to save her?? If I can flush her? How do I flush?? Is distilled water good to flush?? Thanx for Your time man!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok, can you take a picture of your tent or send me a link to where i can see the tent... Thanx.


			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> hi timmy,as you know i have coolin issues also.i have the 3.5x3.5x6.7 grow tent.it has an opening at the very right top,1 at the top right corner and 1 at the very bottom front left corner.could you please tell me hot to properly vent this.i want to vent the reflector also.i will get the flanges today sometime.i also need to have the charcoal filter i have,hooked up in this mess somehow.i am sure iprobably have to buy another blower.the guy talked me into buying 2 new 180 cfm active air blowers.so thats what i have.2 blowers,1 filter,i 400w light.ventable hood. many thanks on this my friend


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

Seriously? I am sorry, i don't want to be mean. Can you please not post questions you can easily figure out yourself. Before you post here, try going to google and finding it first.


			
				lucky left said:
			
		

> hey guys.. ima newb lol..i been studyin this grow **** for a while now and i havent seem to have come across a plain and simple answer to the question. what is the purpose of a "ballast"?, i mean what does it do (in plain english plz), and is it necessary? thanks in advance
> 
> 
> -Lucky Left


----------



## nikimadritista (Jul 14, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well did you do what i said? For 1, you cant have moor than 1 plant per pot. What nuts are you giving it? yes flush, and you should be giving them nothing but distilled water,



Well I got some distilled water today... Gonna flush them in a few minutes... Haven't flushed a plant before and it makes me a little nervous.. Hippy says I should Use three times the amount of water to pot size... Say if my pot is 12lt I should flush with 36lt... And thats a lot of water... Hope it won't hurt them....
Nutes I am using are called - Anthorama - Smth I got in the local flower shop... Greek brand - I'm almost sure U haven't heard of it... Green liquid you pour straight on the soil.... I was more conserned of the Ingredients than the Brand name... And since the ratio was 5-10-5 I though that should do...
I may order smth better for my lowrider grow next... 
Oh and I realized two plants in one pot was a mistake... I was simply trying to save  space... My grow room is pretty small 
Thanks for answering Timmy... I'll let ya know how the flush goes 
Cheers!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

OK, its probably the ferts your using. I definitely would not use them at all any moor. Go to htgsupply.com and grab the 3 part fox farms ferts. And when you flush, do it slowely. And take your time. Next time go with just one plant if you dont have the space. Never ever ever for any dam reason unless they are clones put 2 plants per pot... Good luck bro, and if you have an y moor q's hit me up...


			
				nikimadritista said:
			
		

> Well I got some distilled water today... Gonna flush them in a few minutes... Haven't flushed a plant before and it makes me a little nervous.. Hippy says I should Use three times the amount of water to pot size... Say if my pot is 12lt I should flush with 36lt... And thats a lot of water... Hope it won't hurt them....
> Nutes I am using are called - Anthorama - Smth I got in the local flower shop... Greek brand - I'm almost sure U haven't heard of it... Green liquid you pour straight on the soil.... I was more conserned of the Ingredients than the Brand name... And since the ratio was 5-10-5 I though that should do...
> I may order smth better for my lowrider grow next...
> Oh and I realized two plants in one pot was a mistake... I was simply trying to save  space... My grow room is pretty small
> ...


----------



## juice meat (Jul 14, 2008)

Timmy, will mixed mediums work in a flood and drain system?

we took several of our clones that have been vegging for 2 weeks in 1 gallon round containers with peat/perlite medium over to a friend for space and light issues. he has a flood and drain system. we have square 1.5 gal containers filled 3 or 4 inches with a high silica hydro growing medium, and have then placed the round containers inside of the square containers where the bottom of the round container( that the plant has been growing in) is resting on the top of the hydro medium. our hopes are that by flooding the hydro medium with a set schedule, the roots will grow down and out of the peat/perlite medium and its container into the hydro rocks.

will this work?


----------



## juice meat (Jul 14, 2008)

i wish i had some pics, but the ex stole my camera


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 14, 2008)

I know how that goes bro, but yeah as long as your checking your PH and PPm's you should be able to grow in petty much anything.. Good luck bro.


			
				juice meat said:
			
		

> i wish i had some pics, but the ex stole my camera


----------



## andy52 (Jul 14, 2008)

Timmy,i Do Not Have Access To A Camera Right Now.but I Bought The Tent From Cheaphydroponics.i Also Bought Another Fan Today,a 400 Something Cfm.just Forgot To Buy A Flange For It,dumb Me.i Hooked The 1 Fan From The Top Of Tent To The Reflector,straight Thru The Light Out Back To The Top.keeps The Reflector Cool As Can Be,i Can Lay My Hand On It.but If I Close The Tent For 20 Mins,it Gets Back In The 90s.i Asked Somewhere Else.but Its Rather Hot Here.could I Suck Air From The Basement,thru The Tent And Out.its Alot Cooler In The Basement Than Anyother Choices I Have.other Than Getting A Portable Air Conditioner.help    Thanks Bud


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Im in week 7 of veg of Kush, afghan and soopa haze.  Hoping to get a mother but not sure when to pick leaves of the plant.  
From what I understand, you want to pick leaves from a female but you dont know if its female until flower.  SO when it shows its sex should I put the plant back into veg stage?  Or is it better to let that plant bloom and keep its clones/leaves to grow to be a mother?


----------



## Hick (Jul 15, 2008)

Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Im in week 7 of veg of Kush, afghan and soopa haze.  Hoping to get a mother but not sure when to pick leaves of the plant.
> From what I understand, you want to pick leaves from a female but you dont know if its female until flower.  SO when it shows its sex should I put the plant back into veg stage?  Or is it better to let that plant bloom and keep its clones/leaves to grow to be a mother?



  It is never wise to "pick leaves". Leaves are the energy supply for the entire plant.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hick you crack me up.. And yeah i know how you feel when people ask questions that are so out there.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Hay bro, you need to go and do a little moor research before asking Q's like that. For, 1 you don't make clones by plucking the leaves off... Sorry bro, i just like people to try and find the answer before asking in here. And i can tell you have done no research..


			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Im in week 7 of veg of Kush, afghan and soopa haze.  Hoping to get a mother but not sure when to pick leaves of the plant.
> From what I understand, you want to pick leaves from a female but you dont know if its female until flower.  SO when it shows its sex should I put the plant back into veg stage?  Or is it better to let that plant bloom and keep its clones/leaves to grow to be a mother?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 15, 2008)

Timmy, got my temps down to 83. Glass is still about 15 in. from the canopy. I ordered an 8 in. 590 CFM fan from some great guys. However they told me that there is no way I can get a 1000w bulb 4-5 inches away from the canopy. They said this is the biggest fan they sold and should be capable of cooling 3 1000w lamps efficiently. So my question is is the penetrating power of a 1000w lamp able to get the light to the canopy well. I have noticed that my nodes are no longer coming out one right on top of the other. Before when they were under my T5's they were literaly stacked one on top of the other. Now they are more like a third of an inch apart. Also my res ph is constantly rising. If I set the ph to 5.9, 8 hours later it is back up to 6.1. What would cause this swing in ph? I am using 1/3 strength nutes right now and plan to gradually bump them up every res change. By the way it is an aerojet system.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

OK i would set it up like this...


			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> Timmy,i Do Not Have Access To A Camera Right Now.but I Bought The Tent From Cheaphydroponics.i Also Bought Another Fan Today,a 400 Something Cfm.just Forgot To Buy A Flange For It,dumb Me.i Hooked The 1 Fan From The Top Of Tent To The Reflector,straight Thru The Light Out Back To The Top.keeps The Reflector Cool As Can Be,i Can Lay My Hand On It.but If I Close The Tent For 20 Mins,it Gets Back In The 90s.i Asked Somewhere Else.but Its Rather Hot Here.could I Suck Air From The Basement,thru The Tent And Out.its Alot Cooler In The Basement Than Anyother Choices I Have.other Than Getting A Portable Air Conditioner.help    Thanks Bud


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well 1000W lights have amazing penetrating power and 15" is not that far away so your nodes should be stacking. And the guys at the store prob don't know what they are saying, when i had mine i could have my plants touching the glass and nothing would happen. I just needed to spread the light a little moor because i had a wide plant. If the glass is cool than you could drop it till it was touching. But you have a 1000W i am not sure how hot those get. But i am sure once you get that blower you can lower the light moor. Also about your ph, ph fluctuation is normal, thas why i checked mine every other day or so. If you use tap it seems to do it faster than if you used distiled. So you can try using distiled if you want. Good luck bro.


			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Timmy, got my temps down to 83. Glass is still about 15 in. from the canopy. I ordered an 8 in. 590 CFM fan from some great guys. However they told me that there is no way I can get a 1000w bulb 4-5 inches away from the canopy. They said this is the biggest fan they sold and should be capable of cooling 3 1000w lamps efficiently. So my question is is the penetrating power of a 1000w lamp able to get the light to the canopy well. I have noticed that my nodes are no longer coming out one right on top of the other. Before when they were under my T5's they were literaly stacked one on top of the other. Now they are more like a third of an inch apart. Also my res ph is constantly rising. If I set the ph to 5.9, 8 hours later it is back up to 6.1. What would cause this swing in ph? I am using 1/3 strength nutes right now and plan to gradually bump them up every res change. By the way it is an aerojet system.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jul 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well 1000W lights have amazing penetrating power and 15" is not that far away so your nodes should be stacking. And the guys at the store prob don't know what they are saying, when i had mine i could have my plants touching the glass and nothing would happen. I just needed to spread the light a little moor because i had a wide plant. If the glass is cool than you could drop it till it was touching. But you have a 1000W i am not sure how hot those get. But i am sure once you get that blower you can lower the light moor. Also about your ph, ph fluctuation is normal, thas why i checked mine every other day or so. If you use tap it seems to do it faster than if you used distiled. So you can try using distiled if you want. Good luck bro.


 
I am using RO water from the store. It seems to have stabilized a little. At first it would rise by .5 every 8-12 hours. Now it only seems to be rising by .2 every 8-12 hours. Also would this fluctuation effect them in any negative way? They seemed to have been slow growing for the first two days of being transplanted into the system. I now have 8 in. roots coming from some of the net pots and most of them have started to turn around as far as drooping and growth. Some have not fully recovered. I have one that seems to curl it's leaves in on itself while others push them straight towards the light. I have noticed that the structure of this pheno is completely different from the other's from the same pack of beans. Also Ihave noticed that now they are starting to get branches at the nodes, where as before there was no side growth. I haven't lined the walls yet, waiting till I get the temps under control. Do you think the mylar will help in anyway?


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Hay bro, you need to go and do a little moor research before asking Q's like that. For, 1 you don't make clones by plucking the leaves off... Sorry bro, i just like people to try and find the answer before asking in here. And i can tell you have done no research..



Aww man, I did type out the word "plcuK" but I only meant it in short form.  I know I have to use a razor blade and cut at a 45 degree angle.  The thing is Im not concerned about clones, I guess.  SOrry it came off that way but ive done research on cloning but i couldnt find anything about producing a mother.
My question is about producing a mother plant.  SHould I flower until the plant shows sex and then revert it back to flower?  or should I cut off a clone when it is in flower stage and then make that a mother?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

You need to take a clone from her and place it into 12/12.. And if that clone becomes female than youve got a girl... You know you dont clone leaves right...!


			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Aww man, I did type out the word "plcuK" but I only meant it in short form. I know I have to use a razor blade and cut at a 45 degree angle. The thing is Im not concerned about clones, I guess. SOrry it came off that way but ive done research on cloning but i couldnt find anything about producing a mother.
> My question is about producing a mother plant. SHould I flower until the plant shows sex and then revert it back to flower? or should I cut off a clone when it is in flower stage and then make that a mother?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Well fluctiation is an every day thing for us hydro growers. Just part of the tec. And there will be a stunted growth every time you transplant a plant. If the leaves are curling it could be from the heat. You might want to try misting with cool water untill you can keep the temps down. Also you sometimes get phonos that seem to be a complete dif strain and it prac is. Those are bad. they are ok to grow out but i wouldent clone one or keep one as a mother. If you buy good quality seeds than you have a better chance of this not happining. Those can cause problems with nuts and stunting and such. If it becomes a real prob you might want to consider kiling it and saving moor light for the othes. And i would place your mylar up ASAP to get maximum amount of light to them leaves. But if your walls are white than it wont make too big of a difrence.. Good luck bro.


			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am using RO water from the store. It seems to have stabilized a little. At first it would rise by .5 every 8-12 hours. Now it only seems to be rising by .2 every 8-12 hours. Also would this fluctuation effect them in any negative way? They seemed to have been slow growing for the first two days of being transplanted into the system. I now have 8 in. roots coming from some of the net pots and most of them have started to turn around as far as drooping and growth. Some have not fully recovered. I have one that seems to curl it's leaves in on itself while others push them straight towards the light. I have noticed that the structure of this pheno is completely different from the other's from the same pack of beans. Also Ihave noticed that now they are starting to get branches at the nodes, where as before there was no side growth. I haven't lined the walls yet, waiting till I get the temps under control. Do you think the mylar will help in anyway?


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> You need to take a clone from her and place it into 12/12.. And if that clone becomes female than youve got a girl... You know you dont clone leaves right...!



Yes I am aware of that.  One clones the stem/branch, preferably a few nodes above the bottom of the plant.  It should have a few other leaves on the stem/branch which should be  removed.  Those  spots where leaaves were are supposed ot be the new spots for root growth.  
Thnx Timmy


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just checking bro, no offinse.


			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Yes I am aware of that. One clones the stem/branch, preferably a few nodes above the bottom of the plant. It should have a few other leaves on the stem/branch which should be removed. Those spots where leaaves were are supposed ot be the new spots for root growth.
> Thnx Timmy


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 15, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Just checking bro, no offinse.


No worries, I was in my late night slumber and my train of thought wasnt all there LOL.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 15, 2008)

Cool bro, let me know if you need anything...


			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> No worries, I was in my late night slumber and my train of thought wasnt all there LOL.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 16, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OK i would set it up like this...


 

i can not tell by the diagram if you have the filter hooked up to this confuguration or not.also all my fans,blowers are 4inch. flanged.guess i could buy 4 to 6 adapters,?? is this picture with the blower inside the tent? sorry for being so dumb on this.just not mechanically inclined.thanks bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes the square is the tent and that's just a top view of it. The filter and the blower should be mounted at the very top of the tent but inside of it. And you'll need a pretty strong blower for this. You should get one of these. Link


----------



## andy52 (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks timmy,that sure sounds good.i have thought of so many different scenarios to do this that i screwed my ownself up,lol you made it so simple.thanks very much.i agree the 6 in. blower on the link looks good and cheap.i will buy 1 asap.


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 16, 2008)

Please take a look at this photo and tell me if you know the reason these leaves are curling up in this particular way.  It seems to be mainly newer leaves on two of my three plants that don't seem to be fully unfurling.  I guess they eventually pop out like normal, so maybe it's just the way young leaves are during flowering or something, but I just want to make sure it's not a sign of something I need to keep an eye on.  Thanks!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 16, 2008)

No prob bro. And hay. You can throw those 4"ers into the open holes to pull air into the tent.


			
				andy52 said:
			
		

> thanks timmy,that sure sounds good.i have thought of so many different scenarios to do this that i screwed my ownself up,lol you made it so simple.thanks very much.i agree the 6 in. blower on the link looks good and cheap.i will buy 1 asap.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 16, 2008)

Well i see the tips of the leaves changing colors. Could be nutrient burn. But could be a few things. Check the temps, make sure they dont go over 85 deg at the top of the plant, not the room... Also is this in soil or hydro. What brand of mediom and are you checking the ph? Check these and get back to me.


			
				Albrecht said:
			
		

> Please take a look at this photo and tell me if you know the reason these leaves are curling up in this particular way.  It seems to be mainly newer leaves on two of my three plants that don't seem to be fully unfurling.  I guess they eventually pop out like normal, so maybe it's just the way young leaves are during flowering or something, but I just want to make sure it's not a sign of something I need to keep an eye on.  Thanks!


----------



## andy52 (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah Timmy,thats Exactly What I Did.went Got The 6 This Morn And Hooked Her Up Like You Said And Presto,magic.its Doing The Job That Way And Have It Filtered Too.appreciate It My Friend.


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 17, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well i see the tips of the leaves changing colors. Could be nutrient burn. But could be a few things. Check the temps, make sure they dont go over 85 deg at the top of the plant, not the room... Also is this in soil or hydro. What brand of mediom and are you checking the ph? Check these and get back to me.



I had some problems with nute burn about a month ago, but I flushed both plants and have majorly cut back on feeding.  There is no discoloration on any of the leaves in that pic though, so what I think you're seeing is just a matter of the lighting and camera settings.

But I think heat is the culprit.  I finally found my digital thermometer, and was surprised to see temps in my room at 100f.  I was thinking they'd be more like 88, not sure how accurate this thermo is, but I know I definitely have a problem with how close my light is to my plants.  I managed to rearrange it today to get about 3-4 more inches of clearance, but my 600 watt HPS is still no more than 6" or so from the tops of my plants.  I have them tied back so they're further away, and one fan blowing on the light directly and another blowing against the tops of the plants as well as a large fan blowing air into the room, but I don't have a fan set up specifically for exhaust.  One of my plants loves it and is thriving, it's the other two whose buds haven't grown much the last couple weeks that I'm more concerned about.  They were also the ones that suffered some nute burn, so they might just be extra stressed, which is slowing down their development compared to the third plant.  But besides heat, could the plants be hungry for more nutes?  This is a soil grow btw.  Check my grow journal if you want.

So I have two other questions.  I'm using 5 gallon paint buckets for pots of two of my plants.  To flush them, I drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom, and then placed them inside a second 5 gallon bucket to catch run off.  Should I worry about algea or anything in the water that drains through the soil?  It would be a real hassle to remove the plants at this stage to empty the drainage bucket, but I'd do it if it needs to be donw.

Second question, I'm working out of town for half the week.  I watered my babies really good monday morning, than got back Wedns afternoon, and obviously they were very thirsty, drooping and such.  But not wilting or anything, just thirsty, and they picked right back up after I watered them.  But can it cause more stress for these plants to get real thirsty like that?  They're only going about two days between waterings, but they seem to like to be watered every day, about 18 hours apart or so.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 17, 2008)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> So I have two other questions.  I'm using 5 gallon paint buckets for pots of two of my plants.  To flush them, I drilled a bunch of holes in the bottom, and then placed them inside a second 5 gallon bucket to catch run off.  Should I worry about algea or anything in the water that drains through the soil?  It would be a real hassle to remove the plants at this stage to empty the drainage bucket, but I'd do it if it needs to be donw.


Let me get this . Your growing in 5 gallon buckets, with drilled holes in the bottom for drainage. But thin you have it in another 5 gallon bucket to catch that drainage? And what exactly is your question?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 17, 2008)

Albrecht said:
			
		

> Second question, I'm working out of town for half the week. I watered my babies really good monday morning, than got back Wedns afternoon, and obviously they were very thirsty, drooping and such. But not wilting or anything, just thirsty, and they picked right back up after I watered them. But can it cause more stress for these plants to get real thirsty like that? They're only going about two days between waterings, but they seem to like to be watered every day, about 18 hours apart or so.


It shouldn't hurt them, Plants like a lil dry period to stretch but make sure they don't get too thirsty.


----------



## Albrecht (Jul 17, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Let me get this . Your growing in 5 gallon buckets, with drilled holes in the bottom for drainage. But thin you have it in another 5 gallon bucket to catch that drainage? And what exactly is your question?



Well, I've read with hydro setups that you have to be careful of algae growing in the reservoir.  Well, since I have no easy way to remove the water that drains through the soil, I'm wondering if it'd be possible for algae to grow in there, and as the water fills up in the bucket, if any potential algae could hurt my plants.  Basically I'm asking for opinions on if I should be removing the drainage water, even though it'd be a real pain in the *** to do so.


----------



## andy52 (Jul 17, 2008)

hey timmy,its all good finally.i went back over my setup with the lights and coolin.i did everything neatly and professionally.this is the first time that i can zip the tent up and leave it without worrying about the temp.i hooked the main air vent inlet to the ac duct and the filter,reflector the way you told me to.it is the best.hell i got my HPS about 5ins from the tops of the plants and doing good.couldn't have done it without you.thank you my friend.


----------



## Larnek (Jul 18, 2008)

Got a question for anybody. What is your opinion on the DIY CO2 sugar and yeast delivery. With my high temps I was wondering if it may be worthwhile to try if it makes any appreciable difference. I know it willl never be remotely as good as a true setup but was just curious and bored!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey Timmy, this one's kinda out there...But i figured hey, he answered the woodchuck crack....But from what i can tell you're well educated and seem to have a lot of experience, but yet like u said, just really started...I was wondering if you've ever had your IQ tested, if so what is it??? i would be along the lines of 125 at least...BTW, you're doin' a great job w/ this thread man...


----------



## letstokeone (Jul 20, 2008)

hey im ne to this site but i been tokin about 6 years an i have finally decided to grow my only question is what r the exact times of year to grow outdoors i recently germinated sum seeds and have just planted them today im in pa and i live in the middle of the woods im really praying i havent waited to long to plant but fear i may have does anyone kno if my plants will take even if their only small it would b nice to have some reward for my first attempt any help or critism is appreciated i jus wanna get some of my own hard labor in the blunt.

~~all post by letstokeone are completly fictional and are used for entertainment purposes only~~


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 20, 2008)

here in michigan,i usually would start them under 4ft flour light (shop lights)inside around the beginning of april,let them get 6-8 inches,then in may (after the cold days/nights that create frost are over) ill put them outdoors.when putting them outdoors,start them in shade,then in 1/2 shade..then under full sunlight.it prepares the plants for the sun rays. so ill grow from may-end of august or end of sept..the harvest time just depend on the strain and how long it takes for the trichomes to change amber.i mean..it differs if your in another country,but here in the eastcoast/midwest section of the united states.This is when we grow outdoors.






			
				letstokeone said:
			
		

> hey im ne to this site but i been tokin about 6 years an i have finally decided to grow my only question is what r the exact times of year to grow outdoors i recently germinated sum seeds and have just planted them today im in pa and i live in the middle of the woods im really praying i havent waited to long to plant but fear i may have does anyone kno if my plants will take even if their only small it would b nice to have some reward for my first attempt any help or critism is appreciated i jus wanna get some of my own hard labor in the blunt.
> 
> ~~all post by letstokeone are completly fictional and are used for entertainment purposes only~~


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 22, 2008)

wheres timmy?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

i was wondering the same thing


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry that i have bin gone. Iv bin at the hospital a bunch. About to get some major surgery to hopefully, fix my dang wrist. But no garintes. But surgery is next week and im happy/scared/worried/terrified all at once.  Sorry bin gone, but ill be here. Ill prob never leave. I love it here. 



			
				Larnek said:
			
		

> Got a question for anybody. What is your opinion on the DIY CO2 sugar and yeast delivery. With my high temps I was wondering if it may be worthwhile to try if it makes any appreciable difference. I know it willl never be remotely as good as a true setup but was just curious and bored!



I personaly don't think they are worth the effort. Thats too much work for not enough pay off. Id say get your temps fixed the right way. Dont take shrt cuts. They only slow you down. If you really want co2 enrichmint thin you need to do a bunch of reserch and save the money to do it right. Just my views. If you want bigger buds than there are other routs to go. Good luck bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks bro, and i can only recall taking an IQ test once and i cheated, it was an online test that a bunch of my friends were taking and it was my turn so i just searched for the key to the test and within 5 sec i found all the answers. So i finished it faster than every one else and got a perfict sore and no one could figure out how i did it.. So i am not sure if that means i am smart or just a good cheater. IDK, maybe a lil both... LOL But thanx bro, keep the green alive.. Fr all of us that cant grow it...



			
				tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> hey Timmy, this one's kinda out there...But i figured hey, he answered the woodchuck crack....But from what i can tell you're well educated and seem to have a lot of experience, but yet like u said, just really started...I was wondering if you've ever had your IQ tested, if so what is it??? i would be along the lines of 125 at least...BTW, you're doin' a great job w/ this thread man...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 22, 2008)

IDK, where he go???


			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> wheres timmy?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

lol,your back..had me paranoid for ya for a day or so.thaught you got into more trouble w/ the fungus =) congrads on the nomination for mvp,you got my vote my freind.hope surgury goes good,hopefully they give you lotza good pills =) anyways,just sayin wassup bro-peace


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 22, 2008)

I am nominated? Cool...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 22, 2008)

yea bro,you deserve it,you were the first person to start a thread specialy for people to ask you ?'s.i'd say thats grounds for automatic mvp status =)


----------



## Afghan#1 (Jul 22, 2008)

Just transplanted my babies into 2 and 3 gallon pots in 7th week of veg, getting ready for bloom in 10-14 days.
Now from what I understand plants use all nutes from soil at 3-4 weeks of veg, which is why one adds nutes to water...OK.  But now that Ive transplanted to fresh soil (Im using FF which has nutes in it) do I continue where I left offf with nutes or will they get nute burnt since there is nutrition in the soil and adding higher dosage of nutes?


----------



## halzey68 (Jul 23, 2008)

hey, whats up? I never get to ask a question during the huors you have listed so ill just post it now. 

 My question concern's Earth Juice grow, bloom and catalyst. the mixing label has different streghth's listed, which mix for what stage? I know grow and catalyst during veg, i figured it would be best to start mild to normal to stronger. how much water daily? and how often to feed? i was going to stick with EJ meta-x to help with flowering, but does any one know of a better bud enhancer? im trying to stay organic and the local shop guy suggested big up or bud up, something like that but i didnt want powder to mix since im using liquid's . Also, Im using black gold soil with light warrior 60/40 in 10 gallon pots.

Same for flowering, use bloom and catalyst.  how much , how often, feed and watering??
 Thanks 
H:holysheep:

didnt mean you TimmyG, just keep asking for tip with nutes, i guess some people want to gaurd theyre recipe. ty


----------



## RIDERX70 (Jul 23, 2008)

WOW...OK...Where do I begin????? Well someone got me started growing and he's a total flake.  He is never around to ask him questions.....Anyway.....I am 2 weeks into flowering and I have a webbing problem that appears to be spider mites....I put 1000 predator mites on them 3 weeks ago but I do not think it did much good??? Suggestions????


----------



## ducky (Jul 23, 2008)

I uploaded the images from my camera to my computer,  but i do not know how to put them on the website and it says i cannot use photobucket.  Its just pictures of my setup no MJ or seeds or anything  and the site kind of shows how but I do not understand.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

I could be wrong but dose not Fox Farm have no nuts in it? Iv used Fox Farms Ocean Forest and regular, and what i did after transplanting was just water 1-2 feedings with just 5.8ph water, thin started with nutrients and gave it 1/2 dose of what it sagest and thin move up to full strength. Just watch your plant. If it starts to show burn marks than flush it immediately and thin you know your limits.



			
				Afghan#1 said:
			
		

> Just transplanted my babies into 2 and 3 gallon pots in 7th week of veg, getting ready for bloom in 10-14 days.
> Now from what I understand plants use all nutes from soil at 3-4 weeks of veg, which is why one adds nutes to water...OK.  But now that Ive transplanted to fresh soil (Im using FF which has nutes in it) do I continue where I left offf with nutes or will they get nute burnt since there is nutrition in the soil and adding higher dosage of nutes?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well for starters here is a link to some info about earth juice. I am not 100% about the mixing schedule. It should be listed on the bottle. And this is what you do. You water it, thin feed it, thin water it , thin feed it..... And so on. And when you feed it you mix the appropriate amount of nutrients with a gallon of distilled water. And you slowly water it till you have water start to seep out the bottom thin stop.. That is it.
You know when its time to water again when you can stick your finger in the soil and it is dry. And powder enhancers are fine. Hope this helps, read over that link to see how much.....



			
				halzey68 said:
			
		

> hey, whats up? I never get to ask a question during the huors you have listed so ill just post it now.
> 
> My question concern's Earth Juice grow, bloom and catalyst. the mixing label has different streghth's listed, which mix for what stage? I know grow and catalyst during veg, i figured it would be best to start mild to normal to stronger. how much water daily? and how often to feed? i was going to stick with EJ meta-x to help with flowering, but does any one know of a better bud enhancer? im trying to stay organic and the local shop guy suggested big up or bud up, something like that but i didnt want powder to mix since im using liquid's . Also, Im using black gold soil with light warrior 60/40 in 10 gallon pots.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

I heard about this home remedy, soap and water... Just spray it on your leaves and your soil. Not sure if it works. Also might want to get some of those yellow sticky insect traps and lay thim around your plant. Good luck bro.


			
				RIDERX70 said:
			
		

> WOW...OK...Where do I begin????? Well someone got me started growing and he's a total flake.  He is never around to ask him questions.....Anyway.....I am 2 weeks into flowering and I have a webbing problem that appears to be spider mites....I put 1000 predator mites on them 3 weeks ago but I do not think it did much good??? Suggestions????


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, this is what you do. Open up your images into paint. And at the top it says image, click that, thin select stretch/skew, thin type in 50% and 50%. You do this because the site limits you to the size of your pics and if you cut it in half thin your moor likely to get it to work. Thin in whichever thread your in go to advanced when your typing thin select the manage attachmints twords the bottom of the page and wala. If you want high def photos you can go to gallery and upload the original photos thin copy the link of the pic its self and in a threat push the picture botton and paste the link.
Good luck bro.


			
				ducky said:
			
		

> I uploaded the images from my camera to my computer,  but i do not know how to put them on the website and it says i cannot use photobucket.  Its just pictures of my setup no MJ or seeds or anything  and the site kind of shows how but I do not understand.


----------



## Hick (Jul 23, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I could be wrong but dose not Fox Farm have no nuts in it? Iv used Fox Farms Ocean Forest and regular, and what i did after transplanting was just water 1-2 feedings with just 5.8ph water, thin started with nutrients and gave it 1/2 dose of what it sagest and thin move up to full strength. Just watch your plant. If it starts to show burn marks than flush it immediately and thin you know your limits.



"5.8".. for soil??? that's pretty outta' whack timmy. Though FF does contain oyster shell as a ph stabalizer. 
FFOF contains castings, guano, kelp, crab 'n shrimp meal, ect. It contains enough natural ingredients to supply most plants for at least 3-4 weeks without additional fertilizers.



> I heard about this home remedy, soap and water... Just spray it on your leaves and your soil. Not sure if it works. Also might want to get some of those yellow sticky insect traps and lay thim around your plant. Good luck bro.


http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21646&highlight=spider+mites
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3316&highlight=spider+mites


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i wasn't one to really worry about my PH in soil... I bought my distilled water and it came at 5.8ph standard. So i just did not worry about it. And that is just how i did it. Had not 1 problem.
Thanks for stoping by hick, your advise is always appreciated. 


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> "5.8".. for soil??? that's pretty outta' whack timmy. Though FF does contain oyster shell as a ph stabalizer.
> FFOF contains castings, guano, kelp, crab 'n shrimp meal, ect. It contains enough natural ingredients to supply most plants for at least 3-4 weeks without additional fertilizers.


----------



## Hick (Jul 24, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well i wasn't one to really worry about my PH in soil... I bought my distilled water and it came at 5.8ph standard. So i just did not worry about it. And that is just how i did it. Had not 1 problem.
> Thanks for stoping by hick, your advise is always appreciated.



 I see... and like I said, the oyster shell probably buffered it sufficiently, along with the fact hat soil is a little more forgiving...   I use Ff pretty much exclusively. Even though it is pretty darn good, right outta' the bag, I still like to add about 10-15% perlite, and a dash of lime. My water is borderline, on the opposite side of the ph spectrum.(6.8-7.0)


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 27, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> OK, this is what you do. Open up your images into paint. And at the top it says image, click that, thin select stretch/skew, thin type in 50% and 50%. You do this because the site limits you to the size of your pics and if you cut it in half thin your moor likely to get it to work.
> Good luck bro.



PIXresizer is a nice, freeware picture resizer utility, obtained at http://bluefive.pair.com


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey, Timmy, I have a question.

[FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]Say I freeze meat in January.    The package has an expiration date of February. When I thaw it in June, why    doesn't it remember immediately that it should have gone bad four months ago?[/FONT]


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 28, 2008)

Just shows how nice FF is. 


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> I see... and like I said, the oyster shell probably buffered it sufficiently, along with the fact hat soil is a little more forgiving...   I use Ff pretty much exclusively. Even though it is pretty darn good, right outta' the bag, I still like to add about 10-15% perlite, and a dash of lime. My water is borderline, on the opposite side of the ph spectrum.(6.8-7.0)


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 28, 2008)

Well you see, when you freeze it, it enters what us profesionals like to call "hyper sleep" and when you thaw it out thay have no occurrence of what the actual date is. so to us its june and to them its still january . 


			
				ArtVandolay said:
			
		

> Hey, Timmy, I have a question.
> 
> [FONT=Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, san-serif]Say I freeze meat in January.    The package has an expiration date of February. When I thaw it in June, why    doesn't it remember immediately that it should have gone bad four months ago?[/FONT]


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

hey timmy, i've got 10 gnarly fat greenies that just when into 12/12 and i noticed that the humidity levels are shooting up to 90% when the lights go off .i know this is bad so the question is, is there any kind of material that i could put into the room to bring that level down???what can i do ?????i don't want to mold on my first grow!!!!!that would super suck


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jul 28, 2008)

i have a question. I dont have the proper flowering fert for weed but i do have flowering fert that is 0-12-12 is this good or should I mix it with sum of my seaweed fert that is 5-5-5.last time I watered I put in half dose of each to ease them from veg what do you think?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 29, 2008)

that is prity high, try feeding them right when the lights come on. and dont have any kind of open water in the room. And if those dont work you can always get a dehumidifier.


			
				PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> hey timmy, i've got 10 gnarly fat greenies that just when into 12/12 and i noticed that the humidity levels are shooting up to 90% when the lights go off .i know this is bad so the question is, is there any kind of material that i could put into the room to bring that level down???what can i do ?????i don't want to mold on my first grow!!!!!that would super suck


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hounistly bro i would just order some online. Neither sound to good. 


			
				blunt man said:
			
		

> i have a question. I dont have the proper flowering fert for weed but i do have flowering fert that is 0-12-12 is this good or should I mix it with sum of my seaweed fert that is 5-5-5.last time I watered I put in half dose of each to ease them from veg what do you think?


----------



## halzey68 (Jul 29, 2008)

i tried to upload some pics, but did too many , now i cant delete them or even start over. how do i do this??????????


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 29, 2008)

did i successfully FIM this plant? i thaught i fimed them all but apparently not.i was just wondering if you knew how i got these 2 shoots in the center like that? did i do something different when i topped it?i thaught i fimed them the same way,but they didnt all regen.  like that.-thanks bro

p.s.
heres a pic of 2 of my 3 plants.did i not take enough off on the other plant for it to not get these 2 shoots in the center?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jul 30, 2008)

I dont see any pics bro. But sometimes when you fim you end up just toping..


OK guys, off to surgery


----------



## slowmo77 (Jul 30, 2008)

good luck man. i hope everything goes well.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey, Timmy.  Here is a lousy picture of 3 of my plants (it looked better before I resized it).  

These plants are 19 days old under 18/6 CFL and are only 2 inches high.  The top growth looks good but I don't know how tall they should be.  Am I just impatient or should I be concerned?  Thanks


----------



## Larnek (Jul 30, 2008)

ArtVandolay, just from looks they appear a bit overwatered, noted by the droop and yellowing.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 30, 2008)

Larnek said:
			
		

> ArtVandolay, just from looks they appear a bit overwatered, noted by the droop and yellowing.



Thanks!  It's possible, I have so much air circulating in there it seems to dry our pretty quickly.  I'll try backing off the watering.  But the size looks about right for 19 days?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry Timmy for Hijacking...  but you prolly recouping.



Art, is that 19 days from starting Germ, or from putting in media or from the emersion of foilage...For 19 days they seem a bit small to me, but I am a Hydro man and have not started any plants from seed in a year or so.   

Einstein had it right...... It's all relative.....  we need a point where you started counting days  .


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 30, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Sorry Timmy for Hijacking...  but you prolly recouping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



From germination  Well, I mean when they popped their little heads out of the soil.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

As i said.. seems a lil small... but it looks good.. could just be a slow starter......  Give her some love and it should be OK.....


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 30, 2008)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> As i said.. seems a lil small... but it looks good.. could just be a slow starter......  Give her some love and it should be OK.....


Thanks, I really appreciate it!  If they're supposed to be, say, 6 inches high by now, I was just going to scrap them.  

As I've documented elsewhere in this forum, I live in tropical climate where ambient air temps reach 94-96 during the day (which is why I veg during the 18 "coolest" hours of the day).  I can only cool the CFLs to 4-6 degrees over ambient, which means the temp reaches 100+ for short periods of time and always in the 90s.  If I go for air conditioned air, my wife will make me into a one-armed grower.  I'm just looking for a modest crop!

Thanks again, CG.


----------



## CasualGrower (Jul 30, 2008)

Tropicazl climate eh.. that is not a bad thing..... Temps a lil high but heh... Mexico grows a whole load of weed in nothing more than dirt and high temps and minimal care...... You should be fine there.......Most of us on here when we start talking about using CO2 and other stuff are trying to maximize growth  in a very limited growspace using the best of all worlds.......

Most of us grow a few plants for personal use and try to maximize from that......  I wish I had a tropical climate year round..... 12-13 hour days....  hot sun and ocean breeze nights...Perfect for growing......


OK.. What was I trying to say...... I got side tracked.... I must be baked heh.....


----------



## New_Dude (Jul 31, 2008)

As a newbie, I wanted to see what books or media you guys might recommend for me to get started with the latest basics?

I'm a quick learner, but have been out so long the science has me at the bottom of the learning curve...

I need to get the basics with modern methods and science.  Any input is greatly apreciated...

TIA!

Two really frickin' STUPID questions...

* In Kalifornia what is the typical cost to operate a 1Kw HPS 12/12?

* If not cloning, what's the average yield on a straight run plant, approx?  Just ballpark is all I be asking.

OK, I know...stupid typical basic questions..I searched and couldn't find the answers.  Promise I won't post again until I have more kowledge... 

Dave


----------



## straight2danba (Jul 31, 2008)

sup mayn.. first time grower here..do you think theres anyway to make a convienent closet growing sytem or growbox.. I ordered some dank strawberry haze and want to make it worthwhile..


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9396 <-- literature  ...
I think there's a "sticky" in the indoor section, or lights to a 'cost useage' calculater for your light. 
Look around, read the 'sticky;s" and peruse that link. Most every answer can be found to most any question, quite honestly. 

Hope your'e doin' well timmy. 'urry up with the 'recovery' , ehh.. 



			
				New_Dude said:
			
		

> As a newbie, I wanted to see what books or media you guys might recommend for me to get started with the latest basics?
> 
> I'm a quick learner, but have been out so long the science has me at the bottom of the learning curve...
> 
> ...


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey ,Timmy.  I drilled out one of those Bong vodka bottles today.  Would you carb it or not?  If you carbed it, front or back?  I was thinking of drilling the carb hole in the middle of the "O" or the "D", but it will be tricky without a drill press.  Please advise.


----------



## DomsChron (Jul 31, 2008)

Whats up, Timmy! Remember my autumn fall? I just updated my journal with new flowering pics and they look great, I'm so excited for them! I was wondering what you thought man I haven't seen you stop by in a while .


----------



## lowelz (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey guys,

I'm about 6 weeks into flowering. I've read that there are two growth spurts when flowering, the initial, and a second noticeable spurt of growth. Can anyone verify this for me? I'm supposed to harvest in a couple weeks and I dont want to harvest and miss a noticeable boost in my flowers. Also, I haven't been using any nutrients or anything like that up until now, the flowers look great but is there anything I can do to give it an extra boost before harvest? Thanks for any info. 

Peace


----------



## Type_S150 (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a 1kw hps in a 7' x 2.5' closet. How far should this light be from the top of the girls? These are clones that I just transplanted today into 3gal pots. This is also the first night under the HID, comming from fluos. Im vegging right now at 18/6 and they are about 4" tall.


----------



## lowelz (Aug 6, 2008)

Don't quote me but I would keep that light a good distance from the plants because they get pretty hot and might dry up some little clones pretty quick if you dont keep an eye on them.


----------



## lilmissy (Aug 6, 2008)

Hello all,

This might sound funny to ask  but here goes....   I have this plant bagseed and it is 3 weeks old from germination...  I have one of those magnifyer that is 60/100 and I noticed there are 2 very very long black hairs.  I have never seen this before.  This is my second grow and my first is in its 7 weeks of flowering.   Well is this silly or not... Any comments is always welcome and appreciated too

Thank you
Missy:holysheep:


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.. been a "week" since a reply ... hope timmy's doin' okay.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 6, 2008)

i haven't seen him on since his surgury last week. i hope everything went ok.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> i haven't seen him on since his surgury last week. i hope everything went ok.



I always had the idea that he was posting from work--the 8-5 Mon-Fri thing and I think he said that in one of his posts.  So maybe he is still recouping.


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 6, 2008)

ya i think your right, seems like i remember that post. hopefully he'll be back soon.


----------



## lilmissy (Aug 6, 2008)

Ok no one wants to answer.. 

ANYONE??????


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 6, 2008)

Okay so Im a newbie, learned alot, and love this site. I know im gonna get some flack for this but oh well, its important....

This thread is totally defeating the purpose of this forum. There are several sections on how to do different things. This thread is making it harder for newbies like me to find the answers they need. If I do a search on a particular lighting question, or temperature, or anything I get this thread....

You Mods might want to dump  te Indoor section, the Hydro section, the lighting section.... the whole nine yards. Just use this one incredibly long thread to ask and answer questions on.

I know it may not sound like alot but every time I have a question I do not want to sift through this incredibly long thread to find my answers....Does anyone else feel this way?????

All the older growers keep telling us to read and there is alot of good information here.... the only problem is now it looks like all the good information is in this one thread....

Why is this forumn slipping in quality? This is not a stab at Timmy in any way, hes a great guy with a world full of knowledge, but its all in one thread.....see my point?

Okay I have said my peace....


----------



## Albrecht (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, this thread makes no sense to me.  If somebody wants to answer questions, why not just respond to every individual thread that pops up.  It serves the same purpose, and makes the answers easy to find, as opposed to being stuck in a thread like this, that I've visited maybe once.


----------



## wolflady58 (Aug 6, 2008)

Question... I heard once that in order to get female plants, when you start the flowering stage that the lights shouldn't be on for more than 11.5 hours.  But, I've been reading alot here where people just do 12/12 for the lighting... does this make any difference?  And, is there really a way to make certain you get female plants?  Thanks....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 6, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> Okay so Im a newbie, learned alot, and love this site. I know im gonna get some flack for this but oh well, its important....
> 
> This thread is totally defeating the purpose of this forum. There are several sections on how to do different things. This thread is making it harder for newbies like me to find the answers they need. If I do a search on a particular lighting question, or temperature, or anything I get this thread....
> 
> ...



I also think the same thing and Hick mentioned the same thing near the start of this thread.  I also don't think that anyone has all the answers.  I would think that the questions could be answered just as easily when posted in the correct forums.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Aug 6, 2008)

Yup ALB, so you have experinced the same as me... I hope the MODS are looking at this and will step up the quality of this site. Either that or when a newbie has a question do not tell them to go do a search and read cause they will have to sift through this incredibly long post to find thier answers, Dont know how many times i have heard someone say "Lots of good info here, go do a search and read and then come back and ask your question"......

I thought that was the reason for creating all these different sections,,, you know, split up the topics, post to different sections,,,, keep everything organized...Guess I was wrong...


----------



## Hick (Aug 6, 2008)

We kinda' allowed this "unconventional" thread to go along as it has, as a courtesy, more or less, to timmy. He's been laid-up, shutdown, stressed out, and needed this to help keep his mind occupied away from less desirable subjects. 
  He hasn't been heard from in over a week, since going in for surgery. 
  I think the thread has served it's purpose, and agree 'wholeheartedly' that it is not benefitting the forum as a whole. 
Close 'er up. When timmy returns, we'll do something different. 
THANKS .. for everyones input and patience..


----------

